# Knitting on a Budget!



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I love reading all of the wonderful posts and am a bit envious of the expertise and expense that so many of you have......but I am sort of a new knitter and on a budget---no alpaca wool for me but usually Zellars special and Mary Maxim when there is a sale!! All of the items that I have knitted and gifted have been loved and appreciated and I enjoy sitting in the evening knitting and relaxing! Is there anyone else out there that scouts sales for deals and even thrift shops and yard sales --and knits with the "acrylic" demon yarn!! LOL!! Don't get me wrong -if I can get a deal on the fancy high end yarn --I will appreciate it and use it up ---but if not I will knit with what I have found on sale!!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

No one should have to justify what yarn they use. People on this site even buy sweaters and take them apart and reuse the yarn. I think most of us use whatever we can afford. It is nice though, to get a bargain on something we love. Happy knitting.


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

Please, please, PLEASE do not feel intimidated by the quality of yarn others use. That's what they want and can (maybe) afford. 

Knitting is a pleasure and you should enjoy the entire process. Finding a need, searching for a pattern, buying yarn to complete it! These are joys. 

It's also a joy to build a stash, but not the most important part of the craft. 

Another great joy in the knitting process is 'FINDING A DEAL'! LOL 

The ability to purchase high-end yarns has nothing to do with the craft. Down the road, you may find a desire or a need to buy natural fibers rather than the acrylics. Or not.

Right now, I'm doing a lot of charity knitting and using a bunch of acrylics MAINLY because they are machine washable and dryable and the people I'm knitting for probably will never be able to afford dry cleaning or even special soap for hand washing. So what.

I knit for the enjoyment and so should you!


----------



## Jessianna (Jul 6, 2012)

Frogger, 

I'm in your shoes. I can not afford most of the yarns people suggest to use. 
Recently I was asking for help on a yarn type for a shawl and was getting suggestions for yarn that was 25 bucks a hank.. No way no how can I ever afford that. 

So I bargin shop a ton. If its not discounted or onsale I normally wont buy it. 

Once I get my printer going. I plan on using Hobby lobby's 40% off coupon and buy one or 2 things of the 'good' yarn every week. 

Smiley's yarn is a good place to get yarn from. Though you have to purchase 50.00 of yarn and pay a flat 12.95 shipping. But the prices are really good. 

Iceyarns has really high shipping.. Yarn is good and has a great price. Shipped out of turkey.. Took 5 days to get to me and that includes the weekend. I recently purchased 30 balls of yarn with shipping cost me 36.00 bucks. 1.60 per 296 yards.. 

So don't feel bad. You are not the only one =)


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Frogger - keep hitting those thrift stores. You'd be surprised what goodies you will happen across from time to time! The same goes for garage and especially estate sales. I've found that many times the kids who are selling off their mom's estate don't really know much about yarn.... Ha! Sometimes ya gotta love those uninformed kids.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I so agree with everyone else's replies. All are great comments and tips.
One thing I will share with you is this: I have a pink piggy bank that I keep in my little craft area. Every few days, I check my change purse for quarters. These I will slip into my piggy bank and before you know it, you will have your "yarn money" - remember, only save the quarters - they add up faster.


----------



## Jessianna (Jul 6, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> I so agree with everyone else's replies. All are great comments and tips.
> One thing I will share with you is this: I have a pink piggy bank that I keep in my little craft area. Every few days, I check my change purse for quarters. These I will slip into my piggy bank and before you know it, you will have your "yarn money" - remember, only save the quarters - they add up faster.


These are the times I wish I used cash. Cause then I'd have a ton of change. Well besides what the kids would take..lol

I've thought about setting up a small budget of sorts. If their is any money left over from the paycheck. Take 5-10 dollars and stash it. 
More things to think about..lol


----------



## Pontygirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Frogger Please don't feel intimidated by what other kper's can or cannot afford. Go to your own budget, just like a lot of us do. At the moment I am making baby blankets for a charity shop and I am using wool from Aldi's. It may be cheap but it is beautifully soft and machine washable. Do your own thing.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I first started building my stash by using JoAnns coupons of 40% and 50%.
I always disregard their sales because they are only anywhere from 2% to 20% off.

In box stores I almost always only buy clearance or the coupons mentioned.

I also scout out what is out in the community.
Be it garage sales, estate sales, thrift shops, etc.

I knit for charity mostly, so any financial savings is better in my pocket than in the store's profits. :lol: 
I can roll over those savings into continuing/rebuilding my stash.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

I, too, am on limited income, AND shop sales 90% of the time...If I can't get it on sale, then I try to wait until...but at this point, I have quite a bit of "stash" so try to work around that. Do not be intimidated. The majority of people who know what "crafts" involve, appreciate whatever we do....and if they don't, well, I guess that is their problem. I don't make for a DIL that I have, because she "sticks her nose up" at homemade gifts...however my granddaughter is just the opposite...go figure!!


----------



## Jessianna (Jul 6, 2012)

knittingnut214 said:


> I, too, am on limited income, AND shop sales 90% of the time...If I can't get it on sale, then I try to wait until...but at this point, I have quite a bit of "stash" so try to work around that. Do not be intimidated. The majority of people who know what "crafts" involve, appreciate whatever we do....and if they don't, well, I guess that is their problem. I don't make for a DIL that I have, because she "sticks her nose up" at homemade gifts...however my granddaughter is just the opposite...go figure!!


Maybe you are rubbing off on your granddaughter! Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## mavies (Feb 16, 2011)

And my grandaughter age 19 wants a homemade apron for Christmas. Happy to oblige.


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

Kepp scouting thrift shops and garage sales - I do and have sometimes managed to get a bargain. Don't be afraid to ask people for odds and ends either - one of my friends and I regularly look through each others odds and sods bins and swap yarn if she can't use it then I probably can and vice versa. Knitting should be a pleasure not a chance to "keep up with the Jones". Have fun knitting.


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

Kathie said:


> No one should have to justify what yarn they use. People on this site even buy sweaters and take them apart and reuse the yarn. I think most of us use whatever we can afford. It is nice though, to get a bargain on something we love. Happy knitting.


I agree...Some of the prettiest afghans, and the most loved, that I have made were made with yarn from Wal-Mart because that is all I could afford. And I only buy wool or wool-blends when they are on sale and I have a coupon and the project only calls for just a few skeins.


----------



## twopointysticks (Aug 6, 2012)

It is fine to use yarn from Michaels, or Jo-Anns, etc. if that is all you can afford. After all, knitting is a great hobby no matter what you knit with. And a lot of the cheaper yarns these days feel just as nice as the more expensive ones. There are some places online such as Smileys and Discontinued Brand Name Yarn that you may be able to find 'nicer' yarns at a deal. I like to also google for coupon codes for places online, sometimes you can get a code for free shipping or a percentage off.

http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/
http://www.smileysyarns.com/


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I rarely ever pay full price for yarn. My stash is made up of stuff I bought on clearance or closeout, or on "percentage off" days at a LYS, or from their clearance section. I frequent sites like WEBS and Little Knits that sell at reduced prices, look for discontinued colors at reduced prices,etc. But one thing I will not do is knit with most of the stuff found in the Big Box craft stores. My time is too valuable to work with poor quality yarn. You do get what you pay for... 

People may be surprised to find that they can get nice wools or a good acrylic blend like Encore for as little as that poorer quality yarn at the craft stores. You just have to do a bit of hunting online.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I frequent charity shops, church sales, and car boot sales, looking for yarn, hand knitted items, knitting magazines and books. It's more fun getting a bargain, than going into a yarn shop and picking something off the shelf.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Frogger said:


> I love reading all of the wonderful posts and am a bit envious of the expertise and expense that so many of you have......but I am sort of a new knitter and on a budget---no alpaca wool for me but usually Zellars special and Mary Maxim when there is a sale!! All of the items that I have knitted and gifted have been loved and appreciated and I enjoy sitting in the evening knitting and relaxing! Is there anyone else out there that scouts sales for deals and even thrift shops and yard sales --and knits with the "acrylic" demon yarn!! LOL!! Don't get me wrong -if I can get a deal on the fancy high end yarn --I will appreciate it and use it up ---but if not I will knit with what I have found on sale!!


This is a good site for ordering some of the nicer yarns you might like. http://www.smileysyarns.com/


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Acrylic yarn has come a long way in 40 years, and you can't beat the easy care instructions and not worrying that a gift you spent weeks or months making will be inadvertently ruined by the recipient.

When it gets close to Christmas, the yarn at Michael's and Joann's (especially Michael's) will go on sale for a good discounted price. A couple weeks before the actual holiday, they will have 20% off your entire purchase coupons and last year even had a 40% off your entire purchase including sale items coupon. Watch for that, the time when the yarn is on a good sale AND the entire purchase is discounted. I know I've typed this up before, so sorry to anyone who is sick of seeing it. But I cleaned-up last year getting yarns I like for 75 cents to $1.50 per skein, and I love the scarves and hats and dishcloths I have ready for gift giving this year and the fact that I didn't have to pay $3.50 to $5.00 per skein to make them.


----------



## derrygirl1053 (Sep 10, 2011)

I am returning to knitting after a 25 year gap due to health problems and I can't afford expensive wools but my grandchildren love whatever I knit for them. Last year I knit my little grandson a hat and mittens and some how managed to make his mittens for the right hand but he was so delighted that he never said anything it was his mum who told me and I got the wool in a thrift shop and it washes well so we all go with what we can afford.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

TexCat said:


> Please, please, PLEASE do not feel intimidated by the quality of yarn others use. That's what they want and can (maybe) afford.
> 
> Knitting is a pleasure and you should enjoy the entire process. Finding a need, searching for a pattern, buying yarn to complete it! These are joys.
> 
> ...


This is all true. Let me add that the sense of creative satisfaction is what to me feels the best as well as giving it to somebody I care about. Most yarns do this for me. Skeins of yarn take on a new, great life and most yarns look nice when knitted up.

Get what you can and get what you like by color and you will be happy. Enjoy and relax.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I have only made a few small things with wool. I am still learning and prefer to try new things on the cheaper acrylics in case they don't turn out. Also, like someone else said, the acrylics are easier to care for, especially when giving gifts. There are so many beautiful yarns available in the cheaper price range that I don't feel it's necessary for me to spend a lot. I do try to stay out of specialty shops so I'm not tempted to spend more. The wonderful thing about knitting is that it's only an expensive hobby if you want it to be. It's affordable for everyone!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Acrylics have improved so much I quite enjoy using them I also buy pure wool when on special you can pick up bargains from time to time. Australia going into summer now the time to keep looking for the bargains as they get rid of quite a lot of yarn around now.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I have even "made" yarn winding several threads of weaving thread/yarn together to get the size I needed. I got the materials when a lady went on to her reward and her family didn't craft, so they gave her crafting materials away.
When the kiddles were little, I had to make so many sweaters/mittens/caps/scarves that I had to stretch the $$ to get enough yarn. Thank God for good ole Red Heart and the no-longer-made Sayelle! We'd have been frostbitten without them!
BTW, I still use Red Heart yarns. Today's acrylics are softer and much nicer than they were in the beginning. Buy what you can afford, make what you want, and enjoy the process. 
Remember, nobody can make you feel bad without yur permission. Withhold that permission and enjoy!
P.S. BTW Welcome!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

You can also put the word out to friends and family that you are trying to get your hands on any kind of yarn. In the last year, I've been sent a 5 ft bag of variegated Red Heart yarn, Caron yarn, and a couple of unknown yarn ball. I've also received two big boxes of all different kinds of yarn from my cousin when she went to an estate sale, and my landlord's wife keeps putting a skein or two in my mail box, just because she thinks I need it. lol So, in all total, I've probably received around 100-150 skeins of older, but never used yarn for free; just because I told my friends and family. If you do get used yarn, make sure you don't put it near your current stash until you've checked it. Acrylic yarn probably won't have bugs, but the wool probably does. Just put it in a freezer bag, and throw it in the freezer for a few days.
Also, watch Joann's! They have a huge yarn sale once or twice a year, and you can get a lot of the yarn for 50% off, without a coupon. 
Have fun with your new hobby!!

Roberta


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL I am STILL using Sayelle! It came with some yarn my cousin sent me from an estate sale, and Red Heart is now making a softer yarn. I still use Super Saver for my blankets though. They last until the end of time, or until the dog gets to it. lol



Dsynr said:


> I have even "made" yarn winding several threads of weaving thread/yarn together to get the size I needed. I got the materials when a lady went on to her reward and her family didn't craft, so they gave her crafting materials away.
> When the kiddles were little, I had to make so many sweaters/mittens/caps/scarves that I had to stretch the $$ to get enough yarn. Thank God for good ole Red Heart and the no-longer-made Sayelle! We'd have been frostbitten without them!
> BTW, I still use Red Heart yarns. Today's acrylics are softer and much nicer than they were in the beginning. Buy what you can afford, make what you want, and enjoy the process.
> Remember, nobody can make you feel bad without yur permission. Withhold that permission and enjoy!
> P.S. BTW Welcome!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

I did an afghan almost 30 years ago, when I was pregnant with my first baby. I am still using it today. It was made with Caron Dazzelaire ... It has a couple of repair spots in it, but still holding and washing up great!!


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Whew!!!!!!! I am glad that I am not the only one who can't afford luxurious yarns. The object of the craft is the love that is knitted into it, so go for it.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I hardly ever use expensive yarn,to make beautiful things,you don't need too,most of the yarn i use comes from China and knits up beautifly. :lol:


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Frogger said:


> I love reading all of the wonderful posts and am a bit envious of the expertise and expense that so many of you have......but I am sort of a new knitter and on a budget---no alpaca wool for me but usually Zellars special and Mary Maxim when there is a sale!! All of the items that I have knitted and gifted have been loved and appreciated and I enjoy sitting in the evening knitting and relaxing! Is there anyone else out there that scouts sales for deals and even thrift shops and yard sales --and knits with the "acrylic" demon yarn!! LOL!! Don't get me wrong -if I can get a deal on the fancy high end yarn --I will appreciate it and use it up ---but if not I will knit with what I have found on sale!!


Try some of the on-line sites like eBay, and the knitting communities like Ravelry....I've had some bargains from eBay, and not just with the yarn. But like you, I knit on a budget, and scout out the best for the cheapest, and often end up using the demon acrylic yarns which incidentally are ideal for things like hats, scarves, mits and afghans. I'm lucky in that I have a stash for years of knitting, so I can always make something with yarn from there while I am saving up to buy the more expensive yarns, which I find a pattern I really want to do, then price up the yarn, and then put the money away each month until I have enough to cover the cost.


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Well there ya go! Personally , I am allergic to wool, so I do use a lot of acrylic blends! And just went to that infamous Webs store, and walked out empty handed!


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Definatly on a limited budget here. Scout for good deals, wait for novelty yarn to show up at the dollar store, always check thrift stores, outlet stores and sales at big box places. My only splurge is good sock yarn and I consider that part of my clothing budget, not to speak of keeping my feet healthy. Knitting socks covers so much of what makes my life a quality one.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I definitely watch the resale shops. There's a lot of brand new yarn there, someone's projects that weren't accomplished. I very seldom buy anything expensive: I get a big kick out of making a project for just a little cash outlay!


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I ripped an extra large men's merino wool sweater I bought in a thrift shop for a dollar. I'll enjoy the remake!


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I am also a budget knitter but in the UK so can't help you with your search except that for small amounts of the expensive stuff I go on ebay. I got two balls of Rowan Kidsilk Haze for the price of one and have made a scarf for my cousin as a Christmas present from one of them, I'm not sure what I'll do with the other yet. I also keep an ere on Charity shops which I think are the same as your thrift shops and keep a look out in our few and far between LYS's.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Not very often do I buy yarn that isn't on sale. I am alwauys looking in the thrift shops. Sometimes I get yarn that is still in the wrapper for a couple of dollars. There is nothing wrong with giving items away that isn;t made with top of the line wool.I do i all the time.


----------



## eileenprn (May 14, 2012)

When shopping at my LYS, the owner suggested one yarn for my project. I told her I didn't want to spend that much money and she cut the price by 25%! She had a sale and I had some nice yarn at a discounted price.

I do splurg once in a while, but save for the special purchase. Otherwise the yarn has to be on sale.


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

I am the same as you Frogger, I knit with whatever I can get and dream of the occasional time I can knit with the dream yarns



Frogger said:


> I love reading all of the wonderful posts and am a bit envious of the expertise and expense that so many of you have......but I am sort of a new knitter and on a budget---no alpaca wool for me but usually Zellars special and Mary Maxim when there is a sale!! All of the items that I have knitted and gifted have been loved and appreciated and I enjoy sitting in the evening knitting and relaxing! Is there anyone else out there that scouts sales for deals and even thrift shops and yard sales --and knits with the "acrylic" demon yarn!!  LOL!! Don't get me wrong -if I can get a deal on the fancy high end yarn --I will appreciate it and use it up ---but if not I will knit with what I have found on sale!!


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

I am the same as you Frogger, I knit with whatever I can get and dream of the occasional time I can knit with the dream yarns



Frogger said:


> I love reading all of the wonderful posts and am a bit envious of the expertise and expense that so many of you have......but I am sort of a new knitter and on a budget---no alpaca wool for me but usually Zellars special and Mary Maxim when there is a sale!! All of the items that I have knitted and gifted have been loved and appreciated and I enjoy sitting in the evening knitting and relaxing! Is there anyone else out there that scouts sales for deals and even thrift shops and yard sales --and knits with the "acrylic" demon yarn!! LOL!! Don't get me wrong -if I can get a deal on the fancy high end yarn --I will appreciate it and use it up ---but if not I will knit with what I have found on sale!!


----------



## GrannyP (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't know what stores/coupons you have in your area, but here's something I do quite often if I'm working on a project with a little more expensive yarn. I take my 40%-50% coupon for Michael's or Hobby Lobby that I get almost every week for signing up online. Find the yarn I want in the color I want and be sure they have plenty in stock and buy it one skein every week until I have what I need or a skein at each store. I figure I won't knit up a whole skein in a week anyway since I work full time.


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

WE all want a bargin. I always want a sale, garage sale, estaate sale, thrift store,etc. You can never tell whatyou will find.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks, ladies, for all these wonderful tips. I have been knitting for Christmas and using up a lot of yarns from my leftovers. It is amazing fun to put together unanticipated matches. Doubling two unexpected yarns can open up the options and use up small amounts, and the results are truly unique and special.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I too am on a limited income but when I worked it was peanuts but there is always a way to skin the cat.. 

It is almost as much fun and a challenge to figure out how you are going to get your yarn for your project. You can do it surprisingly so. There are lots of sales for the good stuff and you will find them but I mainly work with acrylic for charity projects. Several ladies on this site sell some of their beautiful yarn at a good rate. Keep your eyes peeled on the Classified section. And have fun!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Frogger said:


> I love reading all of the wonderful posts and am a bit envious of the expertise and expense that so many of you have......but I am sort of a new knitter and on a budget---no alpaca wool for me but usually Zellars special and Mary Maxim when there is a sale!! All of the items that I have knitted and gifted have been loved and appreciated and I enjoy sitting in the evening knitting and relaxing! Is there anyone else out there that scouts sales for deals and even thrift shops and yard sales --and knits with the "acrylic" demon yarn!! LOL!! Don't get me wrong -if I can get a deal on the fancy high end yarn --I will appreciate it and use it up ---but if not I will knit with what I have found on sale!!


There are lots of nice acrylic yarns out there! I knit for children in a homeless shelter and I must use easy-to-care-for yarn. I like Lion, Caron, Hobby Lobby yarns, JoAnn's Sensations....not too fond of some Red Heart although I've used a lot of the "Kids" variegated yarn. All of them soften up if you rinse them with fabric softener after you've washed the finished item.


----------



## familydaycaremama (Mar 6, 2012)

I have found some really good buys online at DBNY, especially their bargain basement.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Frogger said:


> I love reading all of the wonderful posts and am a bit envious of the expertise and expense that so many of you have......but I am sort of a new knitter and on a budget---no alpaca wool for me but usually Zellars special and Mary Maxim when there is a sale!! All of the items that I have knitted and gifted have been loved and appreciated and I enjoy sitting in the evening knitting and relaxing! Is there anyone else out there that scouts sales for deals and even thrift shops and yard sales --and knits with the "acrylic" demon yarn!! LOL!! Don't get me wrong -if I can get a deal on the fancy high end yarn --I will appreciate it and use it up ---but if not I will knit with what I have found on sale!!


Yarn shops do have sales..and their are coupons for certain shops, big box stores do have sales also..so buy when on sale look for interchangeable yarn info that you can substitue your weight of yarn to make the item you wish to.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

I am in your shoes as well. Hubby lost his well paying full time job 5 years ago. That put a major crimp in our budget. I had some yarn stashed. But have always use Red heart, Bernat, Some Caron yarns it was what I have steady access to. Watch the sales, coupons. I can not wear any kind of wool so that wool yarn is out for me. I do like some of cotton blends. You do what you can with what you have.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

You can find decent yarn at chain craft stores. I also comparison shop on line at WEBS, etc. Sometimes you find great deals on yarn online. I used a ton of Red Heart when I started kitting. Nothing wrong with that. I always set a limit o how much I want to spend on a certain project and then look for an appropriate yarn in that limit. The important thing is that you knit, knit, knit!!!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

good for you. You knit with what you can get within your budget - there is no shame in that. I do lots of charity knitting and I look round for low price but 'a nice feel' if you know what i mean. I think if it would not be good enough for me then it is not good enough for anyone else. Acrylic yarn James Brett, Sirdar, big balls are really good value and nice to the touch as well as being practical. Its good fun finding bargains in the various internet sites specially if you can get free postage too. If you sign up to some newsletters they will let you know when they have bargains. If you pick up job lots or friends give you bags of unwanted left overs use it as a challenge to make striped items, or put a band of their offering into your own project with the main colour. There is loads you can do with what you can afford. Be blessed by what you have and can afford and not look at what others have. Perhaps they too yearn for more of something else. It is only human. God bless your knitting and you of course.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Frogger - 

I say "AMEN" to all of those above. I just went to St Vincent last Sat for something totally unrelated and found 6 skeins of the prettiest lime green yarn that is going to make me a lovely shawl. I do not tell people when they see my work where I got the yarn unless it's a close friend anyway. It makes YOU happy; that is enough.


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

Dear Frogger,

Definitely, yes! I have yo be very frugal about expenses, knitting related included-- but regardless of what yarn I use, I enjoy the pleasure of creating something that will hopefully bring happiness to someone as it does bring me happiness while making it. Happy knitting Pal


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Frogger - 

I say "AMEN" to all of those above. I just went to St Vincent last Sat for something totally unrelated and found 6 skeins of the prettiest lime green yarn that is going to make me a lovely shawl. I do not tell people when they see my work where I got the yarn unless it's a close friend anyway. It makes YOU happy; that is enough.

And thanks for the discontinued yarn site. I didn't know about it either.


----------



## d18black (Mar 8, 2011)

Check ebay for yarns, sometimes you can find cone yarns, yarns wound into cakes, or mill ends for good prices. These are not name brands. Look for the weight you are looking for (ex: chenille worsted weight) and do a search. Smart sellers offer reduced shipping on multiple items. Smileys is good too. They are having an instore sale next week.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

If you put only 'loonies'(dollar coins) in your piggy bank, they would add up even faster! AND don't forget the tent sale at The Sew 'n' Knit 'n' Serge shop, in Toronto!


Pocahontas said:


> I so agree with everyone else's replies. All are great comments and tips.
> One thing I will share with you is this: I have a pink piggy bank that I keep in my little craft area. Every few days, I check my change purse for quarters. These I will slip into my piggy bank and before you know it, you will have your "yarn money" - remember, only save the quarters - they add up faster.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

I use whatever yarn i have on hand and usually it works out well. Folks drop off wool here at my house and i use it. so dont worry too much about it.....


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

Take a look at Yarn Paradise. They have wonderful deals on nice yarn in their closeouts. Also, I have found nice yarn at Salvation Army on occasion. Good Luck to you.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I believe you are part of the majority. I too am on a budget and cannot and do not pay for high price yarn. Part of the fun of knitting is the thrill of the hunt for the perfect and afordable yarn. Yard sales, KP classifieds, on-line closeouts, thrift shops, mark down shelf at LYS and we even have a buy, sell & trade radio show. I shop them all.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

The most expensive yarn I have bought is Sock yarn,On the band it says, hand wash and dry flat,Most busy people put everything in the washing machine,


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Sometimes, you DO get lucky! Friends of mine, who are no longer knitting gave me a bag of yarn recently, including 7-50 gram balls of merino/alpaca. Just fondling it is a pleasure! I have no idea what it will become, but I'm enjoying the anticipation of knitting it into something special.


----------



## Kendra'sAunt (Oct 24, 2012)

To Frogger,
There's a yarn factory in Listowel that has a tent sale every summer. The bargains are outstanding!!! I have seen customers
coming out with multiple garbage bags stuffed full.


----------



## Loric65 (Oct 30, 2012)

I also knit on a budget. It is an outlet for me as well as an ability to give family and friends a gift from the heart.

I usually go to the big stores like Zellers, or Walmart for my wool and supplies. Mary Maxim on sale is good too!!

No apologies needed from me. I always give a gift and say, I thought good thoughts about you the whole time I knit this....no one has every asked what kind of wool it is, and baby blankets and booties are even better if they can be machine washed anyways!!!


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

I knit for charity so the cheaper i can get it the better,If anyone lives near Swindon in uk,Shaws in Swindon have their wool at £1.75 for 150grms


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

The real truth is that EVERYONE is on a budget! Only fools waste their money.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

i knit with any kind of yarn the project and who its for makes the difference on choosing and i too love sales and thrift stores


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

So many great comments! I hate snobbery of any type -- yarn snobbery included. There is no place for snobbery in our world. Enjoy your knitting!


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

most I repeat MOST of my yarn has come from people who know I knit. I do a lot for charity, and when grandma goes into a nursing home, or worse, dies, they think of me when it comes to yarn and crochet thread. I also receive gift cards from Joann's or Michaels as thank yous. 
Recently, I have been getting nice yarn from Big Lots for $2 a skein. I don't know if you have those in Canada. Happy knitting.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

I knit with Red Heart for years and was satisfied with it. Still use it for afghans, hats etc. You do what you can do and be proud of what you have accomplished. Good for you.


----------



## jppl46 (Oct 23, 2012)

I make a lot of afghans & use the Walmart wool...They turn out just fine & last for a looooong time....


----------



## crazysue (Sep 15, 2012)

Same here, cannot afford the yarn stated in a pattern, so i go to charity shops or bootfairs.. most yarns you can adapt to a pattern, or end of lines in my local wool shop.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

If you pay attention, you will read how many folks here have limited finances, especially given these depressed economic times. You will also see how many people are selling their stash cheaply and also posting big sales as they occur. You are just not alone.

Nonetheless, we all love to talk about the wonderful yarns out there that we may aspire to use at some point. WEBS has great discount sales on higher end yarns. And those sales, online, are posted by them. You can sign up for a free 'newsletter' from WEBs and follow their sales. Sometimes as much as 70% off on discontinued product. 

ICE is another company from Turkey with very cheap yarns, some of them higher quality.

Just a couple of resources that will give you greater choice.


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

Don't be afraid of using cheaper wools/yarns. I look in charity shops for odd balls and have made several things with what I found. 
My doggie friends wanted dog jackets knitted so I used the cheap wool for them, it doesn't matter what colours you use for things like tea cozies, pot holders etc, etc. If the stuff you find is really thin you can use two balls and make it thicker, just enjoy making things and eventually you will have saved enough to buy the better quality stuff you would like to make things for yourself. 
Have a good knitty day. xxx


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

knittingnut214 said:


> I, too, am on limited income, AND shop sales 90% of the time...If I can't get it on sale, then I try to wait until...but at this point, I have quite a bit of "stash" so try to work around that. Do not be intimidated. The majority of people who know what "crafts" involve, appreciate whatever we do....and if they don't, well, I guess that is their problem. I don't make for a DIL that I have, because she "sticks her nose up" at homemade gifts...however my granddaughter is just the opposite...go figure!!


Speaking of bargin shopping, don't you think it's about time we had a road trip? We haven't been "out there" in quite some time.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

As long as you enjoy- do what you can with what you've got- its a great achievement to get bargains no matter where- I love a bargain- I love the hunt and I love to knit So Just Enjoy you don't need the expensive yarns to create beauty.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

When I began my hobby of knitting, all I could afford were the yarns from Michaels and AC Moore. But now I am older and the children are grown, there is more money for my hobbies. Whatever yarn you can use will be just fine. When you finish, please share with us.


----------



## knitnsew (Mar 27, 2012)

Frogger,

I too am on a very tight budget but love to knit! I love bargain shopping! I am forever buying yarn from thrift stores and garage sales! One year I scored a whole trunk full of yarn and needles for five bucks! Don't get me wrong, I do like knitting w/ nice yarn but I make the best out of what I can afford. No complaints from the recipients either! Just enjoy what your doing and don't feel like your alone!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I guess it boils down to this.... it is the knitting, the craft, the idea of making something beautiful and wonderful to wear from a ball of string.

I was in my LYS yesterday and there was a beautiful cowl on display. I asked about the pattern.... I REALLY love cowls and this one was beautiful and unique. The shop owner said that the pattern was free IF you purchased the yarn. I just HAD to have the pattern, so I shelled out $75.00 for the yarn to make it.

A lady came by right after me and said that she couldn't afford the yarn, but wanted to buy the pattern. The shop owner refused. I felt bad for the other customer, but understood the owner's position.

Although I am glad (and blessed) that I can spend $75.00 for a small amount of yarn for a cowl, I am just as proud of the beautiful sweater I made for my Aunt for only $3.00. The yarn was from Joann's on sale AND I used my coupon. The sweater is gorgeous and the yarn is beautiful.

It is the knitting and the process that is enjoyable. You can make a beautiful project with free yarn or thrift store yarn just as easily as you can make a simple cowl for $75.00.... Enjoy the process.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Could yu send us a pic of the cowl pattern yu loved?


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

Does anyone get the quarterly catalog from WEBS? They might show a few yarns that are $5-6/skein but mostly they showcase yarns that range from $20-55/skein which are beautiful and make you drool but who can buy those on a routine basis? Maybe once in a blue moon but not typically. WEBS on-line has a lot of choices though but the catalog advertises mostly high-end stuff.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

There's a lot of really nice acrylic - as well as some that is like knitting with rope. Some is soft, some is squishy, some is fit only for rugs and toilet lid covers. And as so many have said, often the recipient doesn't want to be bothered with hand washing and drying something that otherwise will fit Barbie. We knit with whatever we can find - and are proud of it.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Frogger said:


> the "acrylic" demon yarn!!


 Don't sell acrylic -- and other man-made fiber -- yarns short. There are several good reasons to use them. Many charities specifically ask that you use them because people have wool allergies and because they're easy to care for. Acrylic is THE softest to use for chemo caps. Several brands -- Caron, for instance -- even are made partly from recycled soda and water bottles.

On the other hand, raising cotton and corn -- both of which are quite useful yarns -- is very hard on the environment.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Knitting should be about creating something from virtually nothing ( strings and sticks). I saw the pics of the bags made from plastic shopping bags..loved them! Use what you can afford and always be on the lookout for a deal! Enjoy the process and you will enjoy the product too.


----------



## Nanjean3 (Feb 11, 2012)

If you have the time, I think the absolute best way to really get a bargain with yarn is rummage sales/garage sales or whatever they are called where you live. I have found bags with some really nice merino wools and other "nicer" yarns mixed in with acrylic skeins -- from 10 to 20 skeins for $2. It's not enough for a solid color sweater or anything, but great for scarves, hats, headbands, cowls, mittens, etc.


----------



## knitterme (Sep 23, 2012)

i do appreciate fine yarn and spun my own for over 30 years but also during that time purchased truly inexpensive yarn that was labeled Unknown Fiber Content or something like that / it was colorful and cheap and i made and sold a lot of cute jackets with it / knitting is a most important activity / nothing else is like it (well, maybe weaving on a floor loom / smile) and Oh, spinning / well you know what i mean / so keep on knitting!


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

When my kids get rid of the yarn stash there will be not pricy yarns to be found. I was amazed when I checked the price on a recommended yarn and saw $26/skein. I found a huge sale of yarn at Hobby Lobby and went crazy on some lovely soft and fluffy stuff (loved the colors !)but I still love to knit with basic worsted and sport weight. 
Enjoy your knitting -- the cost of yarn is not the goal. Even the knitters who can afford those yarns will second that.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Keep looking at the trift shops, you never know.
I found a bag of 8 Simply Soft skeins, off white (looks soft yellow to me) for 4.00 at a yardsale.
Making a baby blanket out of it.
Also a whole bag of differed yarn for 1.00. Took it along for a lady at the knitting group who has a small budget. She was very happy to get free yarn


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

taborhills said:


> Could yu send us a pic of the cowl pattern yu loved?


There is no photo on the pattern. I will be making it this week and posting it. Basically it is just a really large tube with ruffled ends that you fold down, so it is doubled. It will look great on the outside of a coat.

It is called Chunky Neck Warmer by Polder Knits but I can't find a photo anywhere. Stand by and watch my postings.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

money is so tight that first chance I get to have a bit of extra is when I will get yarn. I use to get upset that I couldn't get the proper yarn to go with a pattern then I thought if its not welcomed by the one I give to OH Well they can give me the money or go buy what they want and I'll make it proper. I enjoy what I do its relaxing for me and it can calm the nerves and thats all I care about. I will get wool or alike when I catch it on sale really cheap its been a while since I found cheap last time I paid $1.00 a skein and there was only 2 left. I bought them put them away one day I may get more or just make a hat or scarf.


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

I notice it is not the yarn used I see on this site as much as the talent using the yarn. Fantastic,helpful knitters.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Coopwire said:


> So many great comments! I hate snobbery of any type -- yarn snobbery included. There is no place for snobbery in our world. Enjoy your knitting!


Can a person hold a personal preference without it being "snobbery"? Do the people who knit with the higher end yarns ever call those who use craft store yarn "snobs"?

We sure are seeing class warfare in all aspects of life, these days. We would do well to focus on our similarities and not judge each other for our differences.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> This is a good site for ordering some of the nicer yarns you might like. http://www.smileysyarns.com/


Smiley's has a $50 minimum on orders...


----------



## familydaycaremama (Mar 6, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Coopwire said:
> 
> 
> > So many great comments! I hate snobbery of any type -- yarn snobbery included. There is no place for snobbery in our world. Enjoy your knitting!
> ...


I agree. I like natural fibers because I feel clammy in synthetics. For me, part of the fun is learning how the different fibers (including synthetic) work, what their characteristics are, what their best uses are, etc. Viva la difference!


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Frogger said:


> I love reading all of the wonderful posts and am a bit envious of the expertise and expense that so many of you have......but I am sort of a new knitter and on a budget---no alpaca wool for me but usually Zellars special and Mary Maxim when there is a sale!! All of the items that I have knitted and gifted have been loved and appreciated and I enjoy sitting in the evening knitting and relaxing! Is there anyone else out there that scouts sales for deals and even thrift shops and yard sales --and knits with the "acrylic" demon yarn!! LOL!! Don't get me wrong -if I can get a deal on the fancy high end yarn --I will appreciate it and use it up ---but if not I will knit with what I have found on sale!!


I've been on a "yarn diet" since January. Mostly because my financial situation has changed, but also because I have so much stash. I'm using the washable yarns in my stash to make prayer shawls and lap blankets for a group at church -- some of the rest I gave to my daughter. Still a lot left. I've all but deserted Michaels and the LYS because it's so hard to resist a bargain. So enjoy knitting with what you have -- it's still knitting, no matter what kind of yarn or where it came from.


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

I am also on a budget and I like to visit he back rooms of my LYS. One high end store nearby has a 50 percent off shelf and I have bought some lovely yarns at bargain prices.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Frogger, I too hunt for sales, hit the thrift shops, and garage and estate sales. never know what treat you will find. At time wish a had fairy God Mother to drop wonderful sweet packaes to me. Wash the ariylic skein firt it helps to sofet, and you can pretend you're knitting with the finies. Just enjoy.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree with every word you wrote! Am also on a budget, and knit for charity so,like you I have stick to acryllic however am very happy with color range in the brand I use and the different shades of each color are not too bad at all. Nice sometimes to be able to knit with the more expensive brands, people are kind with donations. Happy knitting! Stephx


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

So many great comments! I hate snobbery of any type -- yarn snobbery included. There is no place for snobbery in our world. Enjoy your knitting!

Can a person hold a personal preference without it being "snobbery"? Do the people who knit with the higher end yarns ever call those who use craft store yarn "snobs"?

No need to be offended. "Snob" is just a joke in this context. And probably in many other contexts, too!!!


----------



## familydaycaremama (Mar 6, 2012)

taborhills said:


> So many great comments! I hate snobbery of any type -- yarn snobbery included. There is no place for snobbery in our world. Enjoy your knitting!
> 
> Can a person hold a personal preference without it being "snobbery"? Do the people who knit with the higher end yarns ever call those who use craft store yarn "snobs"?
> 
> No need to be offended. "Snob" is just a joke in this context. And probably in many other contexts, too!!!


I'm proud to be a food "snob" lol


----------



## maggie68 (Apr 28, 2012)

I Live in Stalham in Norfolk England, and we have a lovely department store called Roy's of Wroxham, which has a lovely display of wool I have just knitted an adult cardigan in Aran wool,, which took 1 400grm ball of wool plus a little of the 2nd 400grm ball, this 4oogrm ball cost £6-99 per ball which was a good value buy,,, I have also bought wool straight from the mill, but you have to buy in bulk,,that is the only draw back,, happy knitting,,,,, Maggie xx


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

As Christmas is coming soon, and everyone is asking "What do you want for Christmas?", be ready to say "I'd love a giftcard to JoAnn's, Michael's, Hobby Lobby, or a special yarn shop."


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

You are not alone.I started knitting years ago with Red Heart. I have bought different brands on sale but I always come back to Red Heart, as it is easy to find and now-a-days comes in such pretty colors and is washable. My newest love is Red Heart soft. Knitting is a craft to enjoy and relax with; the bonus is that you can make nice gifts.


----------



## mhird (Oct 8, 2012)

I do the same as you most of the time. With the wonderful colors & styles of acrylic out there, you can make wonderful things. And it's the joy of knitting that matters, and learning new techniques & stitches. Every once in a while, I splurge on that special yarn for something small, or for a gift.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I buy yarn on sale as well whenever I can. If I intend to make a special project, I buy yarn of a little better quality.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I have a "stash" of acrylic yarns that was given to me by different friends and acquaintances. These "giftings" provide a lot of fun, and it starts with untangling and rolling the partially used skeins into balls. 

Among the skeins one person gave me was one large skein of pink and a partially knitted adult sized sweater. One of the granddaughters had a birthday coming soon, so I used that pink yarn and made her an Aran sweater, incorporating Aran designs that were special to her. 

After a lot of time and effort, the sweater was finished and I snapped a couple pictures. The camera saw what my eye had not detected... Can you see it? Yep! Different dye lots. But no way was I frogging the thing after that much work.

Well, that granddaughter outgrew the sweater and has passed it on to her special cousin who has dubbed it her "winter" sweater and is now proudly wearing it. She told me just yesterday that an adult friend couldn't believe that her grandmother had made it. So far, only the camera has pointed out the difference in dye lots. 

My point! You don't have to spend lots of money or any money at all to make cherished items. That the yarn for this sweater was given to me and has a "secret" makes it even more special.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Gosh! Who doesn't love a good sale! I have knit and crocheted with everything; i.e., good yarn, poor yarn, yarn salvaged from previously made items, rags, rope, string, plastic. For me, the pleasure is in the process and the thrill of creating as much as it is in the finished item. My husband has groaned to see me rip out a sweater vest to make a teddy bear. He doesn't get it. ;-)


----------



## berylstott (Apr 1, 2011)

Yarn can come to you when you least expect it!!! I was sitting in a doctors office one day with my aging mother. I was busy crocheting when a woman I noticed another woman was keeping a close eye on me. She asked me if I was crocheting and of course I said yes. She said I was the one she has been looking for. She explained she had 6 -(30 gal size) -garbage bags in her car full of yarn that she has been trying to get rid of and would I like them!!!! Before I could answer my mother says" My daughter has a club of knitters that do charity work in FL and she'd love them." I went out to her car and we transferred the bags. She said she never wanted to see another ball of yarn she had had enough of knitting. Well I thought I had died and gone to Heaven. Finally after 2 years we managed to convert all the yarn into all charity items. Now once again this year another person has appeared and given me 2 more garbage bags full. This has never happened to me before but I am extremely appreciative for any bits I get.


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

I buy yarn from Hobby Lobby and use the coupon or wait until the yarn is on sell and there is yarn on sale every week. . 
I still consider myself an "advanced beginner" at knitting and crochet. We have no local yarn shop, so I can't be tempted there . 
I don't like buying yarn online, but if I ever get beyond beginner level, I may try it.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

berylstott said:


> Yarn can come to you when you least expect it!!! I was sitting in a doctors office one day with my aging mother. I was busy crocheting when a woman I noticed another woman was keeping a close eye on me. She asked me if I was crocheting and of course I said yes. She said I was the one she has been looking for. She explained she had 6 -(30 gal size) -garbage bags in her car full of yarn that she has been trying to get rid of and would I like them!!!! Before I could answer my mother says" My daughter has a club of knitters that do charity work in FL and she'd love them." I went out to her car and we transferred the bags. She said she never wanted to see another ball of yarn she had had enough of knitting. Well I thought I had died and gone to Heaven. Finally after 2 years we managed to convert all the yarn into all charity items. Now once again this year another person has appeared and given me 2 more garbage bags full. This has never happened to me before but I am extremely appreciative for any bits I get.


My idea of heaven! :thumbup:


----------



## madamj54 (Aug 14, 2011)

Frogger said:


> I love reading all of the wonderful posts and am a bit envious of the expertise and expense that so many of you have......but I am sort of a new knitter and on a budget---no alpaca wool for me but usually Zellars special and Mary Maxim when there is a sale!! All of the items that I have knitted and gifted have been loved and appreciated and I enjoy sitting in the evening knitting and relaxing! Is there anyone else out there that scouts sales for deals and even thrift shops and yard sales --and knits with the "acrylic" demon yarn!! LOL!! Don't get me wrong -if I can get a deal on the fancy high end yarn --I will appreciate it and use it up ---but if not I will knit with what I have found on sale!!


If you don't mind buying from China, you can get some real bargains on ebay.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I can relate to you also. I am on SS and I love some of the yarn that I know I well never be able to buy. But I love knitting and have sold some of it to family and friends. They love the idea of home made items. I am always looking for sale or good prices. I went to the swap meet and found yarn $1.00 each that sold for $8 to 10 each at the store. The lady just could't knit anymore. Her loss my gain.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have found some really beautiful alpaca & silk yarns on eBay that were inexpensive but hav also used lots of yarn from Zellers & Walmart. I have bought some Noro yarn for a sweater for me but that was a splurge. 
Try searching baby, you may be amazed what you find.
As long as you enjoy what you are doing it doesn't matter where you purchase your yarn. Just have fun creating.


----------



## cheyenne620 (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't get discouraged. I have a friend that goes to the yard sales and I asked her to keep an eye out for yarn. One Saturday she called me and we went to the one yard sale that she found yarn. Boy, did she! There was 52 skins of Baby Yarn which I got for a Quarter a skein and they were all new skeins. Keep looking at yard sales, thrift shops, estate sales, etc and maybe you can get lucky to.


----------



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

Also, don't forget eBay!


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey, don't ever apologize for for what yarn you're using! I'd liken it to the type of house you live in, the car you drive, the brand of clothes you wear, etc. etc. I've seen works of art from the 'demon' acrylic, and downright messes from the exotic yarns. As long as you enjoy, that's what counts! And if anyone pulls the 'yarn snob' on you, smile and visualize them as 8" tall trying to manipulate 12" needles!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have to say I have some beautiful yarn that I paid way too much for... I'm afraid to even add it up, I had bought some yarn and it was the wrong kind so I took it back.. and then exchanged it for the beautiful yarn.. I am thinking I am upwards of $50.00 for these 9 skeins of yarn... no thats not a ton of money to some but for us right now its enough to make me ill everytime I think of it... I use Red Heart for most all my knitting... its what we can afford and what my local drug store sells... I buy all my special needs at the LYS and both ladies that run both places are wonderful.. and I enjoy shopping in both places but I can only spend what I can afford.. I am really enjoy knitting with the Red Heart Soft and I can get it on sale every once in awhile and I have even found it at estate sales... 
thats another way to knit on a budget... yard sales,estated sales, second hand stores, I found a wonderful Nostepinne for 4 dollars.. vintage.... at the local antique store.. I'm loving that... I think if I were rich I would still bargain shop...LOL


----------



## laurie kinnunen (Mar 15, 2011)

I am interested in learning about yarn. Why would I knit with an expensive handwashable rather than an acrylic? I have recently gone to a nice yarn store that only sells the nicer yarns, but they are not washable. Is that correct? I like knowing I am creating a quality item.


----------



## babyjanis (Oct 9, 2012)

If you go the route of unraveling sweaters, thrifts store are good places to find luxury yarns for cheap.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Frogger said:


> I love reading all of the wonderful posts and am a bit envious of the expertise and expense that so many of you have......but I am sort of a new knitter and on a budget---no alpaca wool for me but usually Zellars special and Mary Maxim when there is a sale!! All of the items that I have knitted and gifted have been loved and appreciated and I enjoy sitting in the evening knitting and relaxing! Is there anyone else out there that scouts sales for deals and even thrift shops and yard sales --and knits with the "acrylic" demon yarn!! LOL!! Don't get me wrong -if I can get a deal on the fancy high end yarn --I will appreciate it and use it up ---but if not I will knit with what I have found on sale!!


Don't pay any attention to those that do not appreciate a nice hand knitted item. There are some very nice acrylic and other synthetic yarns out there which can produce garments as nice as some of the more expensive yarns. In many cases the acrylics are washable too whereas the high end yarns do not wash as easily. I am a high end yarn user but do so appreciate any items that are hand done and would never judge a person's choice of yarn...you do what you can afford - it's all about the thought isn't it? I almost never buy a high end yarn at retail price. I wait for the sales and have found some great buys over the years. My last find was here in CT where one of the stores was clearing inventory for the end of summer to bring in the winter yarns and they had 70% off on all in stock yarn....many of the high end yarns were actually less expensive than I could purchase any acryllic yarn for on sale. Keep an eye out for deals like that and go to yard sales too....many times it is family members trying to sell "grandma's stash" and they have no idea about the "treasures" she had.

Be proud of your work!


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. Disabled and on disability so no extra money. I have found some good deals on craiglist for yarn.
There's also a website sort of like an auction site but it's it's all for credits and not cash. There are many ways to build up your credits, and you can get yarn there. The site is called Listia. People really bid up the yarn though. So if you were to purchase credits with cash you'd actually be paying more for the yarn than it's worth. So purchasing credits to buy yarn with isn't the way to go. But if you can build up your credits without shelling out any money then you can get free yarn basically.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

It didn't take much thought into answereing ou question. I can't afford the "high end" of yarn. I am to be honest with you happy with the acrylics and brands such as Red Heart, Berrnet, Caron, etc. It is not the quality of yarn you work with, rather the project and the love that those needles are putting into such a special project. Please don't feel bad about using the cheaper arns for gifts ou make. It is just all about the enjoyment and love you are putting into it. :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i think most knitters use what they can afford and look out for sales tob uy more expensive yarn


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I use what I can find on sale, especially as I give most of it away. At Hobby Lobby, I check the sale racks first - I frequently find yarn for 50 cents - original cost over $5....I LIKE working with acrylic yarn - it is easy to wash so I don't have to tell the reciever how to care for the gift. I have at times felt alittle insulted when people say they only work with expensive yarn and "wouldn't even bother with the cheap stuff"....


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Frogger-Always have my eyes open for a yarn sale or bargin. I was very lucky. A few years back, an LYS (#3 in my city and one I never went to) was closing. The owner didn't knit or crochet and was more interested in selling fabric then she was selling yarn. A few days after her going out of business sale, I happened to drive by and noticed the store looked to still be open so I stopped. Still lots of yarn and one very disgusted owner who couldn't understand why she hadn't sold out all her stock (well duh!!! Her prices were way too high and she couldn't help people with their projects.)All remaining yarn was marked to 50% off. As I wandered around, looking, we chatted. Pretty soon, she started saying thing like,"if you want all of that, you can have it for 75% off". Even with her high prices, she was giving me bargins that I couldn't pass up (all mostly high-end yarn). I ended up leaving with tons of yarn at pennies on the dollar prices. This is why I have 39 large Rubbermaid totes full of yarn instead of just a few. I spent way more then I ever imagined spending on yarn (or could easily afford!) but since then, I have rarely had to purchase yarn for a project as I just use stash yarn for most of my knitting. Would I have bought all that yarn without the deal she gave me? Absolutely not!! I just happened to be in the right place at the right time. It happens. Just keep your eyes and ears open. Go online and look at the yarn sites. Always check their sale and discontinued yarn sections. Compare those with sites like KnitPicks (their yarn is good quality and incredibly low priced) and Jimmy Beans Wool (their sale yarn prices get pretty amazing). You can find the bargins. You just have to look for them. Good hunting! Denise


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I think "affording" a pricey yarn is not always the case. Some people buy it whether they can afford it or not. I don't buy pricey yarn because I don't like buying anything that is not a bargain. That's how many people manage to live well and have extra money in the bank...they don't give their money away. I live for a good bargain, even on things I need. These days, needing and wanting run a close race. I ask myself if I truly need something and then decide whether to buy it or not...can I do without it? For me that has come with age. There are many things I have purchased in the past that we're not needed. Including my stash of yarn! LoL&#128561;


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I use yarn from Walmart, Mostly Caron,Red Heart, and Bernat.. I'm in the process of learning and also on a fixed income. I have to buy needles one or two at a time and everything else that I use at a price I can afford. I'm not ashamed,because I want to learn this craft and enjoy it. I made the sweater in the KAL ( Designer 1234) taught from used RH. IT turned out great but not perfect  I washed and blocked and it's not soft andI'm proued to wear it. The point is that if you enjoy knitting,you will find a way. Enjoy the craft and you will be proud of your work.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I use yarn from Walmart, Mostly Caron,Red Heart, and Bernat.. I'm in the process of learning and also on a fixed income. I have to buy needles one or two at a time and everything else that I use at a price I can afford. I'm not ashamed,because I want to learn this craft and enjoy it. I made the sweater in the KAL ( Designer 1234) taught from used RH. IT turned out great but not perfect  I washed and blocked it and it's now soft and I'm proud to wear it. The point is that if you enjoy knitting,you will find a way. Enjoy the craft and you will be proud of your work. :thumbup:


----------



## bookladychris (Sep 30, 2011)

Frogger,
I hope you are encouraged by the answers to your post. I know I was. When I look at a pattern, I know I can't afford the yarn they suggest sooooooo I just note how many stitches per inch and check in my latest Herrschners catalog for the same size. Herreschers has some really nice sales like Mary Maxim. People give me yarn all the time or I find it at the Thrift Store. I never turn it down. Some day I'm going to have one heck of a good afghan!!!!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Frogger said:


> I love reading all of the wonderful posts and am a bit envious of the expertise and expense that so many of you have......but I am sort of a new knitter and on a budget---no alpaca wool for me but usually Zellars special and Mary Maxim when there is a sale!! All of the items that I have knitted and gifted have been loved and appreciated and I enjoy sitting in the evening knitting and relaxing! Is there anyone else out there that scouts sales for deals and even thrift shops and yard sales --and knits with the "acrylic" demon yarn!! LOL!! Don't get me wrong -if I can get a deal on the fancy high end yarn --I will appreciate it and use it up ---but if not I will knit with what I have found on sale!!


shhhhs ... i cn hear my yarn talking. one skein suggested yard sales, garage sales, what evr kind of sale you can find have people give you gift certificates to your favorite store i agree part of being crafty is being "crafty" just enjoy the fun of knitting ... lol


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

Once I get my printer going. I plan on using Hobby lobby's 40% off coupon and buy one or 2 things of the 'good' yarn every week. 

I do the Hob Lob coupon, too. I usually do a skein a day when doing a project. I have a friend that says that if you print more than 4 coupons a week, you are just way too "gung ho" lol


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry about the double post!


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't forget Knitpicks! If you buy $50, shipping is free :lol:


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

I shop the bargains - all the time. Go get 'em. I spend more money on needles and find that if I buy the better needles (Hiya-Hiya, Addi, Chiagoo) each time I make something that requires a different size, I can make up a good selection without breaking the bank on an entire set. Much as I would love to have a great interchangeable set of expensive needles, I can't afford it now. Knitting should be about fun and relaxation for you. It won't be fun if one feels guilty about spending too much money on yarn.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I'd bet the majority of us are in the same boat. We wait for sales, and knit with whatever we can get our hands on. I've been to several local knitting groups, and those who usually spend the $$$ for designer yarns are those who are dabbling in the craft, making scarves and other quick projects that don't require 8-10 skeins or balls of yarn.

Most of what I do is with acrylic and acrylic blends. I know my daugters-in-law are not going to hand wash and lay out to dry sweaters I've kinit for the grandkids, so acrylic works well in the washer and dryer. I know they get good use of them, and appreciate them because the tell me "the kids need some new sweaters, mom."

Also, friends have acrylic baby afghans I made for their children that are now being used for their grandchildren. Still holding up great after many washings.


----------



## seasha2000 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm in the same spot as you. My husband is paid on commision and with this economy we're loosing 1/3 of what he use to make every month. Sometimes we can hardly get food on the table, so I understand you spot. I buy the cheapest wool I can find and only shop deals. I actually found at the Zeller store in chilliwack BC, 2 1 pound balls of Cotton for $8.00. So I bought it to make a throw for my Mother in law who's allergic to acryic. I can't think of a more special gift, and it only cost $8.00. One place I like to look is yarn-paradise.com. I shop there discount yarns and even with the shipping it's still cheaper than buying it at the store..


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I knit because I love to knit, and I match the yarn to the person I'm knitting for. I know who will hand wash and who will just throw it all in the washer and dryer! "Big Box" stores have many perfectly good yarns, but some projects deserve a really special fiber. Be judicious in your choices, but also start a lil cash stash for when you need a wonderful skein or two for a "one of a kind" pattern.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi, Frogger!
I am also one who leans to the acrylic yarns because of their washability. I do a lot of community knitting and know that washing/drying may be a challenge where my knits find homes.
But, I love deals and surprises. I went to a local Christian Center a week ago; they don't usually have yarn and what I do find is usually overpriced. The bag I found at $4 contained 11 50-gram skeins of 50% silk / 50% wool in a gorgeous dark green! I am still walking on air about that one.
The search is almost a much fun as the finding, the knitting, and the giving back. Knit on... pj stitches!


----------



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

You can find great deals on the inter net. I use what I have. If I really want something we have a bank and everynight empty your pockets into that bank and your husband too you will be surprised how fast all of that loose change will add up to. You might also want to ask for special yarn for a Christmas gift. HOHOHO.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I think most of us shop the sales. It is only the very special items that get very special yarn, usually found on sale also.
Only recently have I purchased a really good wool from a local spinner and at at a fiberfest, but even then they were on special sale.
Do NOT feel ashamed of the deals you find! You should celebrate your resourcefulness. :thumbup:


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I knit lace shawls and am on a budget. I get some of my yarn from
http://www.iceyarns.com

The shipping is high but if you divide the number of skeins by the cost it is still a sale. I only order one package of yarn and pay just less than twenty dollars. And it is here at my house in no more that 3 days.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Frogger said:


> I love reading all of the wonderful posts and am a bit envious of the expertise and expense that so many of you have......but I am sort of a new knitter and on a budget---no alpaca wool for me but usually Zellars special and Mary Maxim when there is a sale!! All of the items that I have knitted and gifted have been loved and appreciated and I enjoy sitting in the evening knitting and relaxing! Is there anyone else out there that scouts sales for deals and even thrift shops and yard sales --and knits with the "acrylic" demon yarn!! LOL!! Don't get me wrong -if I can get a deal on the fancy high end yarn --I will appreciate it and use it up ---but if not I will knit with what I have found on sale!!


I only buy with the coupons from Joann's ,Micheal's and Hobby Lobby and even then only but "cheaper" yarns


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

When I got back to knitting a month or so ago I was shocked at the cost of yarn. I had decided to do the sweater I'm just finishing for my best friend and when I looked at the washable wools for $10 and UP, I knew no way I could pay $90 or $100 or more for this gift. (There's only one dry cleaners here and they have a very bad rep for losing or ruining things and won't take responsibility and still charge the cleaning cost.) Shopping the net I found knitterswarehouse.com and got beautiful chunky 100% acrylic for $41 (including shipping) and it looks like I may send two skeins back, which they say they will take returns and make a refund. I just checked their discount page, but the colors are very limited. However, the list of chunky yarns (I love those because they knit SO FAST) is almost endless with gorgeous colors.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

Frogger, I laugh out loud at the prices some pay for expensive yarns. I always use acrylic, and when I want to use impressive yarn, I buy wool-ease! LOL.
I think the finished product makes the impression, not the yarn.
Due to meds, I suffer the cold and I wear nothing but acrylic yarn sweaters in the winter. I defy anyone to wear warmer sweaters. My stranded mittens are all acrylic, too.


----------



## ninabeanbag (Jun 4, 2011)

TexCat said:


> Please, please, PLEASE do not feel intimidated by the quality of yarn others use. That's what they want and can (maybe) afford.
> 
> Knitting is a pleasure and you should enjoy the entire process. Finding a need, searching for a pattern, buying yarn to complete it! These are joys.
> 
> ...


What Texcat said...........I can get Robin double knit acrylic for 99p a ball perfect for dolls, toys and kids clothes............. washes and tumble dries........ perfect.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I quite often go for the 1 lb. packages of "100% unknown fiber" bags at WalMart. Have got some lovely yarns for like $6 - $8 a bag. And haunt (Hallowe'en groaner!) the thrift stores. 
Better still, do as I do - volunteer. I don't do it for the yarn, but it's a bonus. We Friday Ladies are all into something, knitting, quilting, etc, and get first dibs on buying whatever comes in the door.


----------



## Joan Surber (May 22, 2012)

I too have to squeeze my pennies so I was delighted when my Aunt turned 90 and decided she did not want to knit anymore, so she gave me her stash,equal to a tote box and her needles. Then when my mother passes, I got some of her stash also, another tote. When my aunt turned 100, I made her a shawl. My yarn is mostly acrylic also, but I love to knit every day. I belong to a group that does prayer shawls so it gets used up.


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

I do it all the time! I've created many beautiful things this way. Doll clothes, wedding shawls, afghans for some very special people, Shawls for my 95 yo mother. Christening gowns, baby clothes, all have lasted years and years. The christening gown has lasted for 3 generations and just as beautiful today as the day it was made. Don't ever feel that you have to be ashamed or feel that you have to justify your choice of yarn. The love is still the same and the feeling of accomplishment is still the same. Just enjoy what you do, and know that you make people happy! :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Try some online sites for excellent bargains: elann.com, Smiley's, Iceyarns come to mind.

Hazel


----------



## Miss Caty (Jul 8, 2011)

Elann and Knitpicks are also great places for yarn on a budget!

I pick up deals wherever I can!


----------



## Hawkinssunset (Oct 31, 2012)

Rarely do I buy yarn that is not on sale! Most of what I make is going to be donated. And as someone else mentioned, that usually means they need machine wash and dry. And depending on who you are knitting/crocheting for, Warm Up Akron for instance, they do not want wool - too many allergies and restrictions on it. So, buy what you can afford and like. And add estate sales to your bargin list. Just think, someone out there liked yarn as much as we do, passed away and the family is selling it all off for practically nothing!
Happy knitting!


----------



## Greatgramma (Sep 22, 2012)

Agree with all the above. Most of my stash has come from stores going out of business. The majority of my yarn is acrylic and gotten for fifty-seventy-five cents per skein (3.5-4 oz.). Let's face it! The majority of young people today want "wash and wear", so acrylic is the yarn to go to. I see you joined KP about the same time as I did. Isn't it a wonderful site? If you are anything like me, you are thinking about knitting even if you are not actually doing so. The main thing is to enjoy what you choose to do.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

I too have read some of the replies and agree with what I've seen. The most expensive yarn I bought was a sale pack of baby alpaca at £2/ball which would normally have sold at around £7/ball- I bought the pack of ten for £20! I waited till I found the perfect pattern and treated myself to the cardigan I now love. 
BUT, most of the time I rummage through sale bins to see if I can find a few balls of the same dye lot which will be enough to make a small article, or use left overs for hats or wrist warmers for charity Christmas boxes. At the moment I am working through my oddments and probably the next time I 'splash out' for a project will be when I start knitting the first baby blanket for my grandchild due next spring.
NEVER feel bad that what you are using isn't good enough, because what you are doing is either for you or for someone you care for, and that should be enough. Luxury items in any disguise are great, but not necessary, and certainly not essential.
Support local shops if you can, but make full use of the internet for bargains.

And above all.......
Enjoy knitting


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

The yarn I buy depends on what I am making and for whom. But I must admit, when it comes to making myself something I will spend the money. I figure if I must spend months making it and I will have it for years, I am worth it.

Now, baby blankets and kid things I am more practical


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I always check out the sale bins at yarn shops. Wonderful stuff to be found there!

Most of the yarn I buy is on sale.

Hazel


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

It does not matter what kind of yarn you use as long as you enjoy knitting and giving away your creations. Knitting is for relaxing, meditating while you do it and best of all, giving something of yourself to your dear ones or the needy.


----------



## elmobird2 (Sep 10, 2012)

I too only shop sales. I'm saving that "special yarn" purchase for when I find the perfect sweater for me. Until then it's Walmart,Joann's(only when there's a sale w/coupon),Michaels(also w/coupon)& Hobby Lobby(w/coupon). There is a coupon for Joann Fabrics this weekend for 25% off your total purchase. Since the Joann store on my side of town closed I now have to travel across town(crazy traffic) so I only do this once in a great while. I pretty much lived at the store before it closed!!! I also discovered a great quanity of yarn at the local Salvation Army here..much to my surprise....and had to rip myself away because of the choices. By the time I was done making my choices I had racked up $23.00 but I have a good amount of new or barely used yarn. I got a plastic bag of yarn for $2.00 that included small & large hanks of yarn & also knitting needles & 4 stitch holders which I figured was worth the $2.00 even if I didn't need the yarn! Thrift stores are now a weekend stop for me. I now have a good stash...I enjoy knitting little clothes for my grandaughters dolls so no need for fancy yarn. Just enjoy what ever you can afford & Happy Knitting!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree with all of the other responses here.....you never need apologize for the yarn you use..or how you got it...the knitting process itself is what is so enjoyable and healthy for us....that said I want to encourage you to check your LYS throughly and often....get to know when yarn goes on sale....and at what price....some shops have yarn on sale all the time...$4 a skein!! I have gotten better yarn than what is in most big box stores at their prices or better by checking,checking,checking.....and at church sales I have paid 25 cents for mohair skeins....(ok...knitting mohair is kind if like herding cats...but I finally got the hang of it and made a cowl for a Christmas present...)....I've also found afghans and sweaters in Goodwill that I unraveled and reused the yarn....keep looking for yarn..in likely and unlikely places....it's out there...
julie


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, Frogger the number of times I would love to start a budget yarn thread on here. We must be related or at least neighbors. I scout the thrift store, beg friends for their leftovers, and save my coupons for yarn sales. There is nothing wrong with that....we do what we enjoy and take pleasure in sharing it with others. My question is if I make a mohair scarf for a person and a WallyWorld one for another, and they both get dragged on the floor.....which one is usually more cleanable? We do what we can with what we have. Keep knitting,,,it keeps us sane


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, Frogger the number of times I would love to start a budget yarn thread on here. We must be related or at least neighbors. I scout the thrift store, beg friends for their leftovers, and save my coupons for yarn sales. There is nothing wrong with that....we do what we enjoy and take pleasure in sharing it with others. My question is if I make a mohair scarf for a person and a WallyWorld one for another, and they both get dragged on the floor.....which one is usually more cleanable? We do what we can with what we have. Keep knitting,,,it keeps us sane


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

Sign up online at all the store and yarn co. sites and you will receive either % off coupons for in store or online purchases. Also, don't forget to check "non yarn" stores such as Big Lots, Tues. Morning, K-Mart, etc. I'll bet if a survey were taken you would find that over 50% of KP members are seniors on very limited budgets.


----------



## Jcaywood (Jun 24, 2012)

I see several people getting in on estate sales and such too for incredibly low prices. I believe the true test is the one you have already proven though, regardless of the cost of the yarn, people love your creations and gifts to them. That is what matters at the end of the day.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

off2knit said:


> I figure if I must spend months making it and I will have it for years, I am worth it.


AMEN! Yes, we are worth the work and the nice materials that touch us. Loving others is important, but loving ourselves is just as essential.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I agree with you I buy yarn on sale or from Wal Mart and I happen to like Red Heart yarn a lot its gotten better over the last year. But I have used high end yarns years ago and they are really in the long run no better or worse than what I use now . Items made still wear well as do the current ones I make. Price doesn't always make a good yarn all the time. I make lap robes for sick and shut inns and for veterans hospitals and they get a lot of used so to make them out of high end yarns is not what I can afford. Our style and love of knitting /crocheting is what makes the item we do our best and it is appreciated by those it is given to.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

I too agree with the replies. 

Over the years I learned whats important about knitting to me is that I love to do it.

Would I prefer to use "good yarn" all the time? Yes.
Can I afford that? A big NO !! lol

So when I can, I splurge on a skein or two of expensive yarn and the rest of the time I use what fits my tiny yarn budget.
There are some yarns I really dislike and wont use, but I have also found many inexpensive yarns I enjoy knitting with.

I was recently knitting a shawl with a skein of yarn that cost $25.00 (expensive for me) while also working on a scarf with yarn that cost $1.00 at Big Lots and I enjoyed both projects equally.

Don't let others opinions of what is good yarn or bad yarn dictate what you knit or how you feel about it.
It is not so hard to find substitutes for expensive yarns with a little searching around.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I got one yesterday. I agree I prefer the website.


MaryanneW said:


> Does anyone get the quarterly catalog from WEBS? They might show a few yarns that are $5-6/skein but mostly they showcase yarns that range from $20-55/skein which are beautiful and make you drool but who can buy those on a routine basis? Maybe once in a blue moon but not typically. WEBS on-line has a lot of choices though but the catalog advertises mostly high-end stuff.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

I too am knitting on a budget. I always, always use coupons!!! If there is a JoAnns near you, they offer email and snail mail coupons. I'm signed up for both. Same with Michaels, I check the Sunday paper for their coupons. Don't ever think not using the expensive natural fiber yarns makes you 'less' a knitter. I use mostly acrylics because most of my projects need to be washable. Doesn't usually affect them, because there are so many great soft yarns out now. Just enjoy the relaxing that knitting provides and the results you achieve!


----------



## Pepper's Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

Residing in Scarborough -- in Ontario/Canada -- we don't have as many sources for well-priced yarn as our neighbours to the south, so we have to be creative. I've yet to try to take a garment apart for the yarn, but only because of mobility issues to shop thrift shops, but I will. I've used really expensive yarn; love to shop at Americo when I can. I also have a LYS in my area, she has lovely and affordable yarn, so she's my first go-to shop. She also has a chest of end-of-the line yarn, and I've been able to pick really nice yarn from there, and another thing I've done is used two different yarns together for interest. Michael's when they have sales and their weekly coupons are handy to keep costs down. Some of my most appreciated works have been from really, really inexpensive yarns, but they suited the project. As many KPs have noted, the internet is yet another good source of affordable yarns. Think outside the box and continue to enjoy your craft.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

I only use acrylic best for children who are going to grow out of garment quickly and far easier for a busy mum to wash


----------



## laurie kinnunen (Mar 15, 2011)

I learned to knit with red heart years and years ago. I can afford yarns from a special yarn shop, but don't know what is considered a "good" yarn?


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Most of what I knit or crochet is for charity, and a lot of the charities I knit or crochet for say ONLY acrylic yarns. Many people have allergic reactions to animal fibers, so it's best not to use those yarns for charitable knitting. I cannot use sheep's wool for myself--broke out in hives all over as a child when wearing sheep's wool. Have not tried any other animal fibers--too chicken, I guess! I love cotton, bamboo and silk yarns, but use those on special projects. I splurge when I can for the yummy expensive yarns, but mostly I use acrylic yarn. Use what you can afford, but keep on knitting!
Blessings,
Shirley


----------



## knitterme (Sep 23, 2012)

this is an illuminating thread for me as you know i have spun my own yarn for over 30 years, buying raw fleece to do the washing, dyeing, spinning, etc / it is only recently that i purchased yarn and have been astounded at some of the prices not to mention the high prices of many knitting needles / some of the more pricey yarns are not all of equal quality either / there are no walmarts or joanns or michaels in my town / these are 100 miles away / i do have a lys and the prices are rather high / the current trend, however is to learn to spin / nearby sheep and llamas are raised / their fleeces commercially carded and this is more and more popular where i live


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

this forum is for knitters, I do not think it matters what we knit with --Heck some of us knit with plastic bags  you should be having fun with your hobby!!! end of story


----------



## babyjanis (Oct 9, 2012)

gillian lorraine said:


> this forum is for knitters, I do not think it matters what we knit with --Heck some of us knit with plastic bags  you should be having fun with your hobby!!! end of story


So true. We do what we can with the resources we have and we enjoy the journey.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I can't afford the pricey yarn. When I go to a LYS, I head for the bargain bin. I have a disability so it is difficult to yard sale but I do go to thrift stores when I can. I have had good luck with Craigslist. As far as using acrylic yarn, I knit most for children and parents prefer the easy care. I thank goodness for my stash, since I am on disability it is where I go first for yarn.


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

laurie kinnunen said:


> I am interested in learning about yarn. Why would I knit with an expensive handwashable rather than an acrylic? I have recently gone to a nice yarn store that only sells the nicer yarns, but they are not washable. Is that correct? I like knowing I am creating a quality item.


Different fibers have different characteristics.  The trick is to match the yarn to the project and get the best price you can. Acrylics are good for many projects and their easy care makes them especially good for gifts to people who will not handwash; they also have fewer allergy issues. However, natural fibers such as wool, alpaca, mohair are generally warmer than acrylic. Factors such as shine and drape may be important in some projects. Linen wears like iron. I made several market bags for the women of my family from linen one year for Christmas. As I get more experience with different types of fiber, I am getting better at choosing the right match. I made a shawl from a linen/silk blend and it is fantastic (drape is wonderful, stitches pop, feels soft and will get softer with washing) for a summer shawl, it is not warm for winter. I am going to make some warmer ones from wool or alpaca blends. Many people assume that acrylic is cheaper. Not necessarily so. I have seem some acrylic yarns at better than $8.00 per skein and some lovely wools at less than $3.00 per. My favorite places are Elann.com, Webbs (www.yarn.com) Colourmart (www.colourmart.com), Knit Picks.


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

I buy nearly all my wool from a site called Trade Me. Then when I advertise the clothes I've knitted people ask me why I sell them off so cheaply. Work that one out. Maybe they don't like the idea of buying "CHEAP" clothing. Keep up the looking for bargins and Happy Knitting.


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

While I can afford to buy more expensive yarn from time to time, until I know I can do the project competently, I am not about to spend a lot of money on expensive yarn. Even the so called cheaper yarn is way too high(I am a child of depression era parents who firmly imprinted frugality on me)


----------



## prlady51 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi I found out that buying yarn on line is a lot cheaper. I just bought a bag with 10 Skeins of yarn from Ellan.com for $10 and another from knit picks for $12.96. I am also on a budget and was spending too much at the store online for me from now on. But check for deals those two websites also have yarn for over$100
Good luck


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

frogger one christmas i went out of my way and bought yarn that i would havenot bought. but as it was for presants i went with hihg end yarn.as i was visiting i saw the sweaters i made on the floor in a ball in the corner.well i was so mad i left without even saying goodbye. if i was going to make them anything it would have been a cold in .... buy what you can afford its the thought that counts. happy knitting


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

stitch1 said:


> I buy nearly all my wool from a site called Trade Me. Then when I advertise the clothes I've knitted people ask me why I sell them off so cheaply. Work that one out. Maybe they don't like the idea of buying "CHEAP" clothing. Keep up the looking for bargins and Happy Knitting.


Easy fix---just double the price to those people! Everybody will then be happy, especially YOU.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Love that idea. I am going to start saving my quarters right away. They are always in my purse weighting me down. One time I could not figure out why my purse was so heavy. I counted my change and I had $10 in quarters  . Now every few days I empty my change in a coffee tin. It really adds up!


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Frogger said:


> I love reading all of the wonderful posts and am a bit envious of the expertise and expense that so many of you have......but I am sort of a new knitter and on a budget---no alpaca wool for me but usually Zellars special and Mary Maxim when there is a sale!! All of the items that I have knitted and gifted have been loved and appreciated and I enjoy sitting in the evening knitting and relaxing! Is there anyone else out there that scouts sales for deals and even thrift shops and yard sales --and knits with the "acrylic" demon yarn!! LOL!! Don't get me wrong -if I can get a deal on the fancy high end yarn --I will appreciate it and use it up ---but if not I will knit with what I have found on sale!!


The "Hunt" is some of the fun of the craft, found a hand made loom well worn, later 4 + skeins of Lion Brand Jiffy Dupont Orlon Pure Acrylic Made in the USA, from a thrift store. Now I am knitting with history!!! I love old yarn labels almost more fun than the knitting! HO ho!!! Moon Loomer


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Don't overlook Herrshners! I used to get their catalogs, and the yarn in them was junk, but lately, they've started sending me their special yarn sale issues, and they have some really fabulous yarn in stock!

They have sales periodically, and I've gotten some really fabulous yarn on clearance for 99 cents a ball!

They have good prices most of the time, but if you can take advantage of their sales, you can spend very little for some really fabulous yarn!


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Johna said:


> Love that idea. I am going to start saving my quarters right away. They are always in my purse weighting me down. One time I could not figure out why my purse was so heavy. I counted my change and I had $10 in quarters  . Now every few days I empty my change in a coffee tin. It really adds up!


I have a small oat meal cylinder with a lid, put my change in there. Nice surprise over $101! Just do not drop it on the way to the bank, what a mess! Pink glow pink glow. Ho ho! Moon Loomer


----------



## grandma clark (Oct 27, 2012)

Who really is that smug to spend any amount of cash for yarn would really only buy it already made. Why spend a lot of money when there is so much to make, and you will need all the money you can spare just to try and make some of what you would like to make. It's the love of making an item, not the cost of the yarn. Keep up the good work for the searching for a decent price.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I buy yarn from Dollar stores, wait till Walmart put yarn in their clearance section ( bought some today) also go to the Salvation Army and Buy yarn really cheap. I am on a budget and also cheap that what other call me. I consider myself thrifty.
. If I don't have to buy something full price I won't buy it. I have also had people give me yarn for free. Infact a very nice lady that I met on here and lives not that far from me gave me 56 skeins of assorted yarn. Several skeins of several different colors.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I like buying on here!



Frogger said:


> I love reading all of the wonderful posts and am a bit envious of the expertise and expense that so many of you have......but I am sort of a new knitter and on a budget---no alpaca wool for me but usually Zellars special and Mary Maxim when there is a sale!! All of the items that I have knitted and gifted have been loved and appreciated and I enjoy sitting in the evening knitting and relaxing! Is there anyone else out there that scouts sales for deals and even thrift shops and yard sales --and knits with the "acrylic" demon yarn!! LOL!! Don't get me wrong -if I can get a deal on the fancy high end yarn --I will appreciate it and use it up ---but if not I will knit with what I have found on sale!!


----------



## kittydrachler (Oct 31, 2012)

I use a lot of red heart yarn. As a new beginner knitter and on a very tight income i too look for deals etc like you do. When i knit mittens , scarfs hats and give it's done wth and to me that means more then expensive yarn.. BUT i'd love to be able to buy some alpacca wool and spin my own yarn as my wheel sets here gathering dust at times


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I know what you mean. Not a lot of expendable income for yarn. I have found some really nice yarn at Little Knits. A lot of their clearance is no more expensive than buing acrylic at Joanns. I bought some beautiful baby camel/merino for a gift for my SIL and it ended up being just over $35 for the whole sweater. Ice yarns are also very reasonable. The shipping will almost double the cost of the order but you can get some of the more expensive natural fibers at what are still reasonable prices even with the shipping.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I thought I had arrived when I ordered some yarn from Knit Picks! I love it! And I think it is reasonable! I always always use red heart yarn to make afghans, or anything that will be around my Grandkids or my cat or dogs! I am at present knitting a shawl/wrap thing for my DIL for Christmas. She is always cold, always snuggled up on the couch, and I know she will throw it in the washing machine and dryer! That is great, because it is acrylic! Hey, I thought I had arrived because I bought Red Heart! That is what my momalways used, and she made some really beautiful stuff! While I love the feel of animal fibers, I hate the special attention that you have to use to launder. My daughter buys me yarn (nice stuff) for my birthday. She knows I'm poor and love yarn! Nothing wrong with being poor! It adds character! ) (I'm not saying you're poor...I'm saying I am!)


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Your two dogs are special. Your real dog is so handsome.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I am a advid believer in using coupons, and Joanns, Hobby Lobby and Michael's all put them out every week thankfully, so I never pay full price for most of my yarn. Only when I go into my LYS do I pay the full cost, but that is not often.

CeliaJ


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow! What a response to your post! I hope it makes you feel a whole lot better to know just how many of us out in Cyberland feel exactly the same.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

OMG i just clicked on the Smileys link and on the first page I am in shock at the prices. So.... thank you very much for those links.


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

I love to knit/crochet, and love a bargain! I just today went by my favorite thrift store and bought a large plum colored orlon sweater for $4.00. Can hardly wait to sit down and start ripping it apart so I can make hats, slippers, etc. for charity. Don't know what I would do without my hobby! God bless all you KP people. Jin


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's an idea if you want higher quaility yarn at a low price: Learn to spin!

You can get nice, real wool at an amazing price per ounce, and for a bit more, you can get real luxury fibers.

You will have to spend some money for a spindle. I recommend a Navajo spindle to start with. It's SO much easier to use than a drop spindle. The Woolery has them for $30, which seems like a lot, but is not for a good spindle.
http://www.woolery.com/store/pc/Schacht-Navajo-Spindle-p1090.htm

A Navajo spindle will allow you to spin a LOT of really fine yarn, all the way up to a heavy singles, whatever you want.

Second choice would be any other support spindle.

Soon, you'll want a niddy noddy. Ashford makes an excellent one at a good price. http://www.woolery.com/store/pc/Ashford-Sampler-Niddy-Noddy-1-Yard-p8169.htm

You can get an even cheaper one, though: http://www.woolery.com/store/pc/Babe-Niddy-Noddy-1-2-3-yd-p76.htm

Look around and see how little top and batts cost in various fibers. If you look at the ones that are hand dyed, you're going to find they're expensive, but you can get fairly inexpensive commercially dyed fiber.

It's just something you might like to consider.


----------



## Gill Fitz (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Frogger, I recently bought my present lot of yarn from the local Charity Shop - I got 500gm of 4ply for £2.50. Now that's what I call a bargain!! Gill


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

DBNY.com has some great prices in the "bargain basement"


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Johna said:


> Love that idea. I am going to start saving my quarters right away. They are always in my purse weighting me down. One time I could not figure out why my purse was so heavy. I counted my change and I had $10 in quarters  . Now every few days I empty my change in a coffee tin. It really adds up!


I bought my first washer with change I collected in a jar


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I am always scouting for sales, especially because I really do not like kniting with acrylic yarn!! Coupons are most welcome and I LOVE deals at thrift-stores. I found the Homespun chenille a while back at Goodwill and found it soo hard to knit with - but the wrap I made is gorgeous! Knitting on a budget is cool with me, because I definitely love knitting with the non-acrylic yarn!


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

I have a huge stash as I cannot pass up a bargain and always buy wool on sale. I get around to using it most of the time and it is great when you see something on the site and have some wool on hand to start before the urge goes.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The yarn should fit the project...... and that includes the budget. I love KnitPicks and find them reasonable... So is Deramores and some of the other great sites given here. We are *all* on some kind of budget, some just have more to budget... I LOVE a bargain and just picked up some cotton at Walmart to finish a washcloth. Coupons are my friends.... IF I have an opportunity to buy a special yarn (I buy a skein on any trip as a rememberance) I make the best use of it to stretch a little farther, use on the cuffs of mitts, combine with something else in the same color family..... No yarn snob here..... just a yarn lover...


----------



## jppl46 (Oct 23, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> I have a "stash" of acrylic yarns that was given to me by different friends and acquaintances. These "giftings" provide a lot of fun, and it starts with untangling and rolling the partially used skeins into balls.
> 
> Among the skeins one person gave me was one large skein of pink and a partially knitted adult sized sweater. One of the granddaughters had a birthday coming soon, so I used that pink yarn and made her an Aran sweater, incorporating Aran designs that were special to her.
> 
> ...


How beautiful !


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

Until I started reading posts on this site I only knew how to use acrylics and cottons from K-mart, Walmart Ames and Hills as that is all I ever had to shop from (and those left overs from my mother). I have just recently(after 36 years of marriage) bought a cotton blend that was 4.50 a 3 oz. skein for a sweater for myself for work other the chain store cheep stuff.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello Frogger,
In reading all of the replys I noticed no one has
mentioned the 16 ounce skeins. I buy Bernat and Caron. I
use to be a Red Heart person, but not any more, poor quality. I knit Prayer Shawls for Hospice and the 16 ounce
works 
just fine for that, especially if you fine a sale.
This is just a thought I would like to share with you.
You can't beat these if you are knitting large items.
HAPPY KNITTING, Loveseat from Michigan


----------



## NZKnitter (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi. I too am on a budget. I reuse yarn, coming up with my own designs and I have also learnt to spin in the last couple of years. This means and all wool adult jersey ( sweater) now cost me around $12NZ wheras to buy equivalent commercial yarn here would be around $90-$140. Contact your local Spinners to find out more.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

You are not alone in using less expensive wool/yarn. Even though I mostly spin my own, when I see a color I like and if it feels soft to touch I have to have it. I also go to the Goodwill and Salvation Army stores, they have nice 'finds' sometimes. 

I also cut off buttons on sweaters that have worn out, so i reuse those, many have memories attached to them, especially the buttons from baby cardigans I knitted when my children were small. Maybe soon I will have a grandchild and put the buttons on their cardigans


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Frogger said:


> I love reading all of the wonderful posts and am a bit envious of the expertise and expense that so many of you have......but I am sort of a new knitter and on a budget---no alpaca wool for me but usually Zellars special and Mary Maxim when there is a sale!! All of the items that I have knitted and gifted have been loved and appreciated and I enjoy sitting in the evening knitting and relaxing! Is there anyone else out there that scouts sales for deals and even thrift shops and yard sales --and knits with the "acrylic" demon yarn!! LOL!! Don't get me wrong -if I can get a deal on the fancy high end yarn --I will appreciate it and use it up ---but if not I will knit with what I have found on sale!!


Oh, I am the Queen of Cheap! Once it was out of necessity but now I just don't like to waste money so I shop yard sales and Estate sales. I also shop for bargains.
marilyn


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

threekidsmom said:


> I thought I had arrived when I ordered some yarn from Knit Picks! I love it! And I think it is reasonable! I always always use red heart yarn to make afghans, or anything that will be around my Grandkids or my cat or dogs! I am at present knitting a shawl/wrap thing for my DIL for Christmas. She is always cold, always snuggled up on the couch, and I know she will throw it in the washing machine and dryer! That is great, because it is acrylic! Hey, I thought I had arrived because I bought Red Heart! That is what my momalways used, and she made some really beautiful stuff! While I love the feel of animal fibers, I hate the special attention that you have to use to launder. My daughter buys me yarn (nice stuff) for my birthday. She knows I'm poor and love yarn! Nothing wrong with being poor! It adds character! ) (I'm not saying you're poor...I'm saying I am!)


Boy, I have TONS of character! ;-)


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> The yarn should fit the project...... and that includes the budget. I love KnitPicks and find them reasonable... So is Deramores and some of the other great sites given here. We are *all* on some kind of budget, some just have more to budget... I LOVE a bargain and just picked up some cotton at Walmart to finish a washcloth. Coupons are my friends.... IF I have an opportunity to buy a special yarn (I buy a skein on any trip as a rememberance) I make the best use of it to stretch a little farther, use on the cuffs of mitts, combine with something else in the same color family..... No yarn snob here..... just a yarn lover...


What a fabulous idea!!! Using a special yarn for trim and something less dear for the rest. You're a genius! I could handle the cost of 1 skein of costly yarn if the rest doesn't break the bank.


----------



## lorraine927 (Feb 17, 2011)

i have always used acrylic yarn and everyone who purchased or recieved the items was thrilled with them. then - i thought i would use some "nicer" yarn for a couple projects that cost $40 or more.  the projects are lovely, but i get really nervous working with them as i'm afraid to make a mistake that i can't fix so the project is not as nice as i think it should be for the price i paid for the yarn. sooooooo.... use what you can afford and feel comfortable working with! have fun!


----------



## M30Knitting (Aug 9, 2012)

I prefer to use higher quality yarns, but I always try to buy on sale. Two of my favorite places to shop are knitpicks.com and yarn.com (Webs). Go to their websites and get on mailing list. They both have great yarns and great sales.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I saved some money when I knew I was going to stay with my daughter-in-law and youngest son's place for a week in the summer one year, my youngest son took me down to two local yarn stores. I found some bargains in each. One I found Misti Alpaca yarn marked at 7.25 a skein. It is a steely grayish blue. Each skein has 437 yards in it. I bought 5 skeins of it.
The other yarn store had a yarn called Sugar Rush I think, I can't find it right now. It was made from sugar cane fiber. Marked down to 5.35 a skein. I bought 5 skeins of it in a silver gray color. So save what money you can. you never know where you might find a good bargain .


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

For me: limited budget & no car. I've become a shrewd online buyer. Best deal so far: 25 cents per ball & no shipping. I was able to purchase enough for 3 shawls. The color wasn't what I preferred, but the shawl recipients loved it.

Where there's a will 
There's a way


----------



## ms mollybgoode (May 18, 2012)

Thank you so much !! I just went to the discount yarn site you posted. They are having a special Halloween sale. 75% off select items. Thanks to your tip,
I got lots of great yarn and didn't blow my budget. $100 worth of yarn for $25
Can't beat that. Now I'm start my Christmas knitting. Thanks again!
Ms Molly B


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

I"m always looking for deals and sales thats my passtime.Happy knitting to you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for their ideas and tips!! Now I really feel that I am in the "group" I LOVE knitting and giving away my little artistic endevours and they are always appreciated.............so I will check out some of the great places that you have suggested and keep on bargain hunting!!!


----------



## sueba (Jul 13, 2012)

I thought I was alone with the same thought. With so many of us living outside of USA, I hear yarn names I have never
heard of before. And they just south soft, beautiful, and 
$$$$$. If I can find the colors, it is soft,and there is the amount I want, I FOUND WHAT I WANT. Then I see the price. Lets look at some more. If the price is over $5.95
pet ball it is too much money. I look for sales every time. I don't think it has to cost more to lokk and feel good.I stay away from Yarn shops. I'm a JoAnn, Hobby Lobby,
Michael's, or Wal-Mart person. I've never been lucky enough to find yarn at the thrift store. 
It's the love behind the gift not the price that counts

(BUT I WOULD LOVE TO KNOW ABOUT YARN ALL OF YOU HAVE. There
is nothing wrong with dreaming.)


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

add me to the list and the prices have went up so much that most of the yarns I can't buy. I have never had problems with the acrylic anywya so probably wouldn't buy others. I also am allergic to wool.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Boy, I have TONS of character! ;-)[/quote]

Boy, have I got character too. (((ggg Not so much money but feel rich in so many ways like knowing all of you!

marilyn


----------



## goldiebaco (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been knitting and crocheting many years and never had a complaint about the quality of yarn I have used. Only now retired and venturing out to using natural fibers only when I can get them on sale.
Don't feel bad because you can't afford the expensive yarn, it is the love you knit or crochet into the project that is important. 
goldiebaco


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Enjoy the craft, not the cost.

If you like the yarn, it doesn't matter the cost.

I have expensive yarn and never finished the item.

Then finished quite a few blankets with yarns purchased on sale or given to me.

If there is a special yarn you'd like - put it on your Birthday/Chanukah/Christmas List - with amount, brand, and color. How wonderful when someone can surprise you with exactly the items for which you're wishing!!


----------



## suzz353 (Apr 25, 2012)

Amen to that....especially the estate sales! I am on a tight budget. I also LOVE "the hunt". Yarn shops are a joy....mainly for ideas. I appreciate the high quality, natural fiber, hand-dyed yarns, but they are usually out of my price range. I've found beautiful yarns at estate sales and thrift shops, sometimes already knitted or crocheted into something that I don't want. I want the yarn, though. No matter what our income level is, there is joy and value in salvaging, reusing, and repurposing....and I like acrylics!


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

I didn't realise how lucky I am until I started reading these replies. I am lucky enough to live half an hour from Wangaratta's 'Country Spinners' (N.E. Vic for all you Aussies) which produces a wide range of top quality brands (including some of Patons, Cleckheaton, Panda & Shepherd varieties). They always have a great selection of yarns that are end-of-run, experimental dye lots & often yarns are available before their release to retail outlets! Most of these cost about $27.50 a kilo!!!! My favorites are always the yarns that were a wrong dye and will never be available to the public. You can find the wool shop online. I know Bendigo Mills also have a factory outlet which is similar.


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

nuthouse said:


> I didn't realise how lucky I am until I started reading these replies. I am lucky enough to live half an hour from Wangaratta's 'Country Spinners' (N.E. Vic for all you Aussies) which produces a wide range of top quality brands (including some of Patons, Cleckheaton, Panda & Shepherd varieties). They always have a great selection of yarns that are end-of-run, experimental dye lots & often yarns are available before their release to retail outlets! Most of these cost about $27.50 a kilo!!!! My favorites are always the yarns that were a wrong dye and will never be available to the public. You can find the wool shop online. I know Bendigo Mills also have a factory outlet which is similar.


I am presently on my way to NE Vic. Do you have an address for this factory for the wool.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll just look it up. Be back online shortly.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Back again! Hope this link works.
Hope there are some good buys this week!!!

Australian Country Spinners (Woollen Mills)
Location
Textile Avenue, Wangaratta Vic 3676, Australia

Email 
[email protected]
Website 
www.millshop.com.au
Phone
+61 03 5721 0811

Wool shop open to the public selling end of runs Checkheaton, Patons, Panda & Shepherd yarn at discounted prices.
Our Opening Hours are Monday - Friday 9am - 4pm


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

The Sew 'n' Knit 'n'Serge Shop, in Toronto has a similar tent sale, on a smaller scale. I think it's twice a year.The advantage, for me, is no long drive! I went to the tent sale, in Listowel, in August, to meet other KPers, and no one turned up.It was a waste of time and money, as the yarn I bought could have been purchased at the tent sale, in TO!


Kendra'sAunt said:


> To Frogger,
> There's a yarn factory in Listowel that has a tent sale every summer. The bargains are outstanding!!! I have seen customers
> coming out with multiple garbage bags stuffed full.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

My goodness, who is it to knock the quality of yarn when we know creative gals who knit plastic bags to make shopping totes and other items?!! More power to US!


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

I must say that even with a full time job I spend more time worring about how to put food on my table or make sure my animails are going to eat, and less time worring about my yarn.

Please dont get me wrong, I love to knit, and although I am just a beginner really, I cant afford yarn at this time. I save sometimes for months to buy yarn, and when I do its usually RH or Bernatt or some other resonabily priced yarn.

I have had some ppl that just gave me yarn at one time, but right now I am out of yarn other than the one 1/2 skein of RH that I am using to practice new stitched on.
I spend alot of time knitting up a swatch with it, then ripping it back, and rolling it into a ball to do all over again.

Thats just the way it goes sometimes, but I still love it.
I have a high stress job, and at the end of the day it relaxes me to just knit for a little while. It seems to take my mind off the rest of the day and I can focus more clearley.

I will some day have a stash, when I can afford to buy yarn again, but at this time it is more important to me to keep my home, and maybe even keep the lights on.

Just enjoy the knitting, and let others think whatever they want, after all its their problem not yours.
Bobbie


----------



## familydaycaremama (Mar 6, 2012)

I myself am trying to stay away from this, but it's a great deal on some real pretty yarn.

http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=4890_4893_4255


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Such good advice. The more confident you become the less the type of yarn will bother you. I made a dress years ago with Red Heart and my cousin that I made it for used it for her little one and it looked fine all these years later.


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

I use a LOT of acrylic yarn. I knit a lot of things for children and am afraid the expensive stuff will get thrown in the washer and fit their dolls. LOL We have 16 grandchildren and soon to be 12 great grandchildren. There are lots of really nice poly yarns Go for it.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love to knit toys and dolls and such, but sometimes it is hard because the pattern calls for small amounts of a color and I don't want to be wasteful and buy a whole skein for a few yards to make a snowman nose, for example. Without getting into all the politics, please, I have found if I am patient and keep a watch out, I can pick up a skein of fairly nice yarn from China on Ebay. I only get the free shipping ones and often they are less than $1 a skein! IMHE they knit up nicely. Sometimes I have to double the yarn to get the right weight, but so what?. I have found it a good way to put together a nice little stash of different colors. The only thing is that if you are knitting clothing you have to be careful that you don't mix up types of fibers. But what I have done is knitted up a swatch and tossed it into the washing machine to see how it washes and dries.

The other thing is it often takes 2 weeks to get the yarn, but if you aren't in a hurry, you're ok. Just something you might want to give a try.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

(writing down address for yarn place)

Ok ... now I can go there for good yarn at great prices!

Oh, just have to factor in the airfare from California to Australia. ;-)

My friend in Melbourne would faint if I showed up at her door. Sure would love to do that!!

One of the gals in the knitting guild frequents second hand shops and buys sweaters etc. for the yarn. She then reknits and is a happy camper - for very little $ and wonderful yarns.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> I did an afghan almost 30 years ago, when I was pregnant with my first baby. I am still using it today. It was made with Caron Dazzelaire ... It has a couple of repair spots in it, but still holding and washing up great!!


I loved that yarn, thought it was the softest thing going back when


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Frogger said:


> I love reading all of the wonderful posts and am a bit envious of the expertise and expense that so many of you have......but I am sort of a new knitter and on a budget---no alpaca wool for me but usually Zellars special and Mary Maxim when there is a sale!! All of the items that I have knitted and gifted have been loved and appreciated and I enjoy sitting in the evening knitting and relaxing! Is there anyone else out there that scouts sales for deals and even thrift shops and yard sales --and knits with the "acrylic" demon yarn!! LOL!! Don't get me wrong -if I can get a deal on the fancy high end yarn --I will appreciate it and use it up ---but if not I will knit with what I have found on sale!!


LOL!! ...now you just stay right down here with the rest of us 'budget benders'. If the color is right, and it will work with the pattern you have, grab it. I have to buy at sales, use coupons, roam the stores regularly for the 'markdowns'. otherwise I could not knit or crochet. Now it is a good thing I am not a yarn snob because I have a breed of dogs that are allergic to wool and lanolin, sooo I cannot knit with it (unless it is a tiny amount of wool in the blend) nor can I wear it, my dogs begin to itch violently and can 'blow their crest or coat' (that is dog talk for lose hair)..I seem to go by color and how the yarn feels when touched to the tender skin under the chin.. do I care what other peeps think about what I knit with..no way. so you just get what is in your budget - grab the pointy sticks and enjoy yourself, and like one other KP'r said, why spend a ton when it is going in the washer and dryer? bad enough to work hard on an item and then it is not appreciated. I only knit for me and the dogs and a few choice friends that appreciate.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

kellogb, make a list of things you would like (color, size, brand, etc.) and let people you know and love and who know and love you where to find the list.

When someone wants to buy you a gift, they will know where to look to see what you would like. Some folks might go in together to get you one more expensive item.

As my beloved husband used to say (before List) "Mr. does not mean mindreader - and if there is a list of things you'd like, there is a 100% chance that you'll get what you'd like and/or need ..."

He could even tell my children and his what is on my list so they, too, could gift me with things I really wanted. It's a win-win.

It worked out great for both of us!!


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

Mary CA, 
That would be a great idea for most and I do appreciate the thought.

At this time there isnt anyone to give the list to,so the only one that would see it is me.
I kicked the ex out over two yrs ago now (lets just say he was trying to collect on my life insurance)
My mother is elderly and my sister and I are taking turns caring for her. (been fighting with disability for almost 2 yrs now to get her checks started)

My kids arent working and cant afford it either. so for now its just me.
But
the list may still help me know what I need for a certian project or idea. 
Thanks for your help
God bless you.
Happy Knitting
Bobbie


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Right on!!
Donna K


----------



## colleen911 (Oct 12, 2011)

I too am on a limited budget and so watch for sales or use coupons. I am lucky to have a large stash, thanks to my sister. I love knitting and crocheting. Can't stand just sitting and watching TV without making something.


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Don't be afraid to use acrylics, I love their bright colors and they wash well in the washingmachine.


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

In addition to thrift stores, I've been lucky looking/asking for yarn on "freecycle". Check the internet for one near you.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

me too -i'm on disibility / fixed income but i can see God supplying some yarn for me thru my knitting bible study too.

its nice to receive when i give also=you reap what u sow (sew) -possibly skit=pun lol

just have F U N


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I use a lot of wool, but sometimes use the Patons Wool at Michael's and other wool, bamboo, cashmere, blends they have there. Always check out thrift stores and in the past have gotten bags of roving to spin, bags of Icelandic wool must have been donated by a yarn store. I've also taken apart cashmere sweaters for the yarn, very difficult, but got a couple of balls, haven't used them yet. I also internet shop at Knit Picks and those DBNY yarn girls. You can't get exactly what you want for a specific project, but everything joins my stash and now about half of the time I have something in my stash for a project.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

taborhills said:


> The real truth is that EVERYONE is on a budget! Only fools waste their money.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> taborhills said:
> 
> 
> > The real truth is that EVERYONE is on a budget! Only fools waste their money.
> ...


I think you missed the point ... The lady who started this thread seems to be on a low fixed income


----------



## Knitknutty (Oct 4, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I so agree with everyone else's replies. All are great comments and tips.
> One thing I will share with you is this: I have a pink piggy bank that I keep in my little craft area. Every few days, I check my change purse for quarters. These I will slip into my piggy bank and before you know it, you will have your "yarn money" - remember, only save the quarters - they add up faster.


Hey, that's a great idea! I have always been a quarter saver and boy has that coin stash come in handy for a number of things. What a great way to save for a special yarn.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

No, I didn't miss the point.


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I save all my change and when I have a jar take it to my credit union where it doesn't cost anything to turn it in for dollar bills.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I save all my change and when I have a jar take it to my credit union where it doesn't cost anything to turn it in for dollar bills.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

I did see a post about someone who said she could not afford better yarn but had a picture of hundreds of skeins of acrylic. I am not sure if she noticed that instead of the many hundreds of skeins she could have forgone 1/4 and afforded wool.

I found very good deals at Walmart for mercerized wool. Nothing fancy but it definitely makes great things that will keep you warm in the winter and cool in the summer. Maybe as a present to yourself you could knit one project with this wool instead of two with acrylic. 

I like acrylic as well as it is durable, cleans easily and is affordable but I got into knitting because I needed the warmth that a wool garment could provide. Superwash wool is expensive because it can go in the regular wash. Regular wool needs to be hand washed or washed using a very gentle cycle.

I was able to make a wool/silk blend sleeveless sweater for under $30 using Gloss Yarn by Knit Picks. This top looks pretty and will keep forever. 

You could also knit something sheer and pretty to keep costs low.

But really, if you don't need the warmth of the wool there are so many beautiful acrylic yarns available to choose from. Be proud of your knitting no matter what yarn you use as the art of it all is beautiful.


----------



## Astrovel (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm on a fixed income too and I am proud when I find great buys here and there. I found several skeins of soft pink yarn at the Boys & Girls Club thrift store for 25 cents.

But my best bargain so far was on Ebay recently. I got a whole box of nice yarns for $5.50. Shipping was $12.50 so for $18.00 total I got 20 skeins of yarn. 10 Skeins of cream color Wintuk (I can visualize an Aran Isle sweater or vest but I don't know if I have the skills to do that just yet) The others are enough for some hats, scarf and mittens. All for less than $1.00 per skein.

I suggest you take a look every once in awhile. Sometimes it is just family members trying to do something with their estate items.


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

Being a senior "living on interest", I only buy when I have 40 or 50% off coupons. Lots of us are limited on what we can spend.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

berylstott said:


> Yarn can come to you when you least expect it!!! I was sitting in a doctors office one day with my aging mother. I was busy crocheting when a woman I noticed another woman was keeping a close eye on me. She asked me if I was crocheting and of course I said yes. She said I was the one she has been looking for. She explained she had 6 -(30 gal size) -garbage bags in her car full of yarn that she has been trying to get rid of and would I like them!!!! Before I could answer my mother says" My daughter has a club of knitters that do charity work in FL and she'd love them." I went out to her car and we transferred the bags. She said she never wanted to see another ball of yarn she had had enough of knitting. Well I thought I had died and gone to Heaven. Finally after 2 years we managed to convert all the yarn into all charity items. Now once again this year another person has appeared and given me 2 more garbage bags full. This has never happened to me before but I am extremely appreciative for any bits I get.


I need to start hanging out where you do!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> I need to start hanging out where you do!


SECOND THAT!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Frogger said:


> I love reading all of the wonderful posts and am a bit envious of the expertise and expense that so many of you have......but I am sort of a new knitter and on a budget---no alpaca wool for me but usually Zellars special and Mary Maxim when there is a sale!! All of the items that I have knitted and gifted have been loved and appreciated and I enjoy sitting in the evening knitting and relaxing! Is there anyone else out there that scouts sales for deals and even thrift shops and yard sales --and knits with the "acrylic" demon yarn!! LOL!! Don't get me wrong -if I can get a deal on the fancy high end yarn --I will appreciate it and use it up ---but if not I will knit with what I have found on sale!!


I scout sales, Goodwill, garage sales and anything in between, you don't have to justify what yarn you use, some times places like Webs, Knit Picks and Smiley's have good sales. Enjoy your craft, is the best therapy in the world.


----------



## magpie21979 (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree with TexCat I don't use anything but Redheart or stuff I have been given or when it is on sale I get most of my yarn from Walmart that is the cheapest I have found yet I just bought a whole bunch of patterns from a yard sale this summer was very happy with my purchases I don't very often buy yarn most of mine is donated to me from my sister. I am also on a budget (disability) I know the people I knit or crochet my stuff for appreciate it & are thankful for the work I put into it. I always say when I make something as long as the person recieving it likes it then it shouldn't matter what others think of it!!!


TexCat said:


> Please, please, PLEASE do not feel intimidated by the quality of yarn others use. That's what they want and can (maybe) afford.
> 
> Knitting is a pleasure and you should enjoy the entire process. Finding a need, searching for a pattern, buying yarn to complete it! These are joys.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

magpie21979 said:


> I agree with TexCat I don't use anything but Redheart or stuff I have been given or when it is on sale I get most of my yarn from Walmart that is the cheapest I have found yet I just bought a whole bunch of patterns from a yard sale this summer was very happy with my purchases I don't very often buy yarn most of mine is donated to me from my sister. I am also on a budget (disability) I know the people I knit or crochet my stuff for appreciate it & are thankful for the work I put into it. I always say when I make something as long as the person recieving it likes it then it shouldn't matter what others think of it!!!
> 
> 
> TexCat said:
> ...


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I always shop sales at stores, thrift shops, garage sales, etc. Generally, the only big money I spend on good yarn is for socks, and occasionally for a particular sweater or shawl I want to make. I use cottom for most of the clothing I knit and crochet and I use the demon acrylic for most of the toys (which I do a lot of). I have cones of yarn in my attic I bought by the pound at a mill store. It's the art that is so wonderful, the creativity itself, not necessarily what you use in the process. I recently crocheted a tooth fairy bag for my granddaughter when her tooth was loose while we were at our cabin in the woods. She loved it! I used packaging twine! I could crochet or knit with vines if there was nothing else. :lol:


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Frogger said:


> I love reading all of the wonderful posts and am a bit envious of the expertise and expense that so many of you have......but I am sort of a new knitter and on a budget---no alpaca wool for me but usually Zellars special and Mary Maxim when there is a sale!! All of the items that I have knitted and gifted have been loved and appreciated and I enjoy sitting in the evening knitting and relaxing! Is there anyone else out there that scouts sales for deals and even thrift shops and yard sales --and knits with the "acrylic" demon yarn!! LOL!! Don't get me wrong -if I can get a deal on the fancy high end yarn --I will appreciate it and use it up ---but if not I will knit with what I have found on sale!!


I almost always use acrylic. Makes vary in quality so you need to be a bit picky. It isn't for economy, I just prefer it. There's a lot of nonsense talked about synthetic yarns being inferior. I wonder if it ever occurs to the talkers that they are probably wearing lots of synthetic garments, tights (pantihose) is just one example. You stick to your acrylic yarn and enjoy it.
Di


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Here in Lakeland I do not have a local yarn store. So I buy at JoAnn's sometimes other times I buy at Walmart if I see a bargain on a yarn I use like Caron. I like the Simply Soft line. But when I am knitting for family I use the good yarns from Knit Picks like the Swish washable worsted weight wool yarn. It is so soft. My grandson in Va loves it too. He asked for another pair of the owl mittens in the same yarn but a different color.Last year's color was ocean blue. This year's color is Cobblestone Heather. He also asked for a hat with the owl motif on it . My daughter-in-law loves that make her things. I made her an afghan out of Peaches and Creme yarn when they were down in Key West . I used white yellow green and blue. White represented the sugar white sand FL beaches are known for, blue the sky and water, green for the land and yellow for the sunshine. I was up in VA last Summer and it is still being used . Colors have faded somewhat but still she loves it and uses it at night to cuddle under while watching tv. Her Christmas gift this year is a long cowl she can wear around her neck and pull up and over her head like a hood. She doesn't wear hats or scarves because the wind will blow them off or away.
So when I want good yarn, I go to Knit Picks. I don't know of any other place where I can get silk yarn at a very reasonable price like I can at Knit Picks.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I am on a very tight budget and I buy the majority of my wool from Opportunity, salvation Army, Red Cross or Lifeline shops, I do occassionally order online from China as well. 

In knitting you don't have to "keep up with the Joneses" as they say, just buy what you can afford.


----------



## Kaju (Jan 23, 2011)

frogger,
Our local senior center has a box of odds and ends of yarn they sell for 25


----------



## Kaju (Jan 23, 2011)

Frogger,
our local senior citizen center has a box of yarn small balls are 25 and large ones are 50 cents. They always have project going for there meals on wheels clients for their birthdays, if it is a project you like and would be willing to help you can do some knitting for a cause. Good luck and happy knitting. Kaju


----------



## iceangel (Jul 5, 2011)

I am also on a 'knitting budget' and about 99% of the yarn that I have is acrylic and the other 1% is what I have bought on sale and is probably a wool/acrylic blend. I very rarely use the actual yarn specified for pattern, but instead find my own cheaper version. For example I'm currently knitting a baby cardigan and if I had used the yarn stated on the pattern it would have cost me about £7-8, however I have got a 200g ball of yarn for £2.50 so I'm using that and will have enough leftover for another baby cardi. So I will have got 2 cardi's for £2.50 which will be just as nice and warm as 1 for £7-8.
So please don't be ashamed about buying cheaper yarn as me and many others are in the same boat. Just look at it this way, you will be able to do twice as much knitting as people who are able to buy more expensive yarns for the same price!!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

When my children were very young I used cheap acryllic wool, because that was all I could afford. The jumpers for four children were cheap and I made enough for each of them to last the winter. They got new jumpers every year. Now I work and will retire in the next few years, I can afford more expensive wool, not that I look down on anyone not being able to afford the good wool. I am also lucky because I can knit as I buy with my LYS and this is a good way to get decent yarn. When I retire I won't be able to afford the wool I can afford now.

Please don't put yourself down as there are some good cheap wools out there which I have bought as well. I look out for bargains.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

The Mineola St. Vincent de Paul is a great place to find yarn and handmade sweaters I can launder, rip, and recycle the yarn!


Lori Putz said:


> Frogger -
> 
> I say "AMEN" to all of those above. I just went to St Vincent last Sat for something totally unrelated and found 6 skeins of the prettiest lime green yarn that is going to make me a lovely shawl. I do not tell people when they see my work where I got the yarn unless it's a close friend anyway. It makes YOU happy; that is enough.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Here's my good luck for today. I recently bought a scarf in a charity shop to undo and knit a baby cardigan. However I ran out of yarn. Today in another charity shop I found two more balls of the yarn!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

WOW......you go girl....this is your lucky day!!!
julie


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Amazing luck! Congratulations!


----------

